# DER CUBE ELITE C68 THREAD



## brösmeli (23. November 2014)

Ich eröffne hier einen eigenen Elite C68 Thread. Ich denke die neuen Rahmen haben einen eigenen Faden verdient. Hier könnten zum Beispiel folgende Bereiche diskutiert werden:

- Erfahrungen, Tests
- Galerie, Fotos
- Kauferfahrungen, Grössenempfehlungen
- Wartezimmer
- etc.

Ich habe mir am letzten Donnerstag folgendes Modell vorbestellt: Elite C68 PRO 29







Leider bin ich mir bei der Grösse noch nicht 100prozentig schlüssig.

Die Elites sind bis jetzt noch nirgends lieferbar und die mittleren Rahmengrössen (17,19 und 21) scheinen schon ausverkauft zu sein.
Mein Händler konnte mir über Umwege noch eines in 19 Zoll auftreiben. Ich weiss nicht, ob 17 Zoll besser wären? Ich habe 177 cm Körpergrösse und 84 cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## Jan89x (26. November 2014)

Hallo, ich überlege mir gerade auch ein cube elite zu kaufen. Bei dem oben aufgeführten Modell schreckt mich die 1-fach übersetzung der xo ab. das teurere modell hat eine 2-fach xtr. aber ob dies die richtige wahl wäre bin ich mir auch nicht sicher. merkt man überhaupt einen unterschied zwischen einer xtr und einer xt/sramx0?
Zwecks rahmengröße sollte bei dir ein 19er richtig sein. ich bin 185 und brauch anscheinend ein 21er rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (26. November 2014)

Hallo
Vielen dank für deine antwort. 
Ich bin alle drei schaltungen schon gefahren. Xtr und xt sind ziemlich ähnlich bzgl. schaltperformance. Nur ist die xt schaltung der preis-/leistungs-überflieger.
Shimano ist ein mü weniger schnell und schaltet eher weicher als sram xo. 
Ich werde vielleicht meines auf xt 2fach umbauen. Das blackline ist in den alpen bei langen aufstiegen für mich wahrscheinlich zu wenig untersetzt.


----------



## Heroldus (27. November 2014)

Die alte XTR hat mir persönlich nicht so gefallen (zu hohe Hebelbedienkräfte, dafür zu schwammiges schalten), die neue gefällt mir, vom Schalten her viel besser; niedrige Bedienkräfte und super sauberes Schalten mit viel Rückmeldung. Den neuen Umwerfer mit der neuen Anlenkung, die ja auch im C68 verwendet wird, finde ich auch richtig geil.
Da wären wir aber schon beim negativen: Der schaltet ja auch so gut, weil er ja nur eine Differennz von 10 Zähnen überbrücken muss. Und braucht man wirklich 11 Blätter hinten? Mit 11-40 +28/38 hat man ja letzendlich die gleiche Übersetzung im größten und kleinsten Gang, wie bei 11-36 + 24/38. Was mich noch stört ist der Leerweg der Hebel, bis man mal am Rastpunkt ist.
Beim fahren wird einen die Frage nach dem Sinn von 22 Gängen wenig stören, da wird man sich eher darüber freuen, dass sie so schön schaltet. 

Wenn ich nächstes Jahr wieder ein Elite genommen hätte, würde ich auch die XTR fahren, da es aber das Fully geworden ist, bleibe ich vorerst bei der XO und die ist mit den XX-Triggern einfach überragend.


----------



## baloo (28. November 2014)

brösmeli schrieb:


> I
> Die Elites sind bis jetzt noch nirgends lieferbar und die mittleren Rahmengrössen (17,19 und 21) scheinen schon ausverkauft zu sein.
> Mein Händler konnte mir über Umwege noch eines in 19 Zoll auftreiben. Ich weiss nicht, ob 17 Zoll besser wären? Ich habe 177 cm Körpergrösse und 84 cm Schrittlänge.



Woher hats du die Infos, dass die mittleren Rahmengrössen schon ausverkauft sein sollen?

Zur Rahmengrösse würd ich im Zweifelsfall den kleineren nehmen!


----------



## pirki5 (28. November 2014)

Also ich habe mir das C68 Race Teamline in Rahmengröße 17" bestellt. Ich bin 178 groß und habe Schritthöhe 82cm.
Mein Händler meinte 19" für Touren- und 17" bei Raceorientierter Fahrweise. 
Meine altes Cube war das Elite Race Super HPC ( noch ein 26er) in Rahmengröße 18".
Ich habe die Rahmengeometrien verglichen und die Rahmen sind fast ident, Oberrohrlänge usw... komplett gleich, lediglich die Sitzrohrlänge ist um 30mm kürzer und darum habe ich mich fürs 17er entschieden.
Punkte Schaltung bin ich schon sehr gespannt, man liest über die neue XTR nur Positives, muss aber sagen das ich in den drei Jahren mit der SRAM XO absolut zufrieden war, absolut zuverlässig.


----------



## brösmeli (28. November 2014)

baloo schrieb:


> Woher hats du die Infos, dass die mittleren Rahmengrössen schon ausverkauft sein sollen?
> 
> Zur Rahmengrösse würd ich im Zweifelsfall den kleineren nehmen!


Ich wollte eines bei meinem händler bestellen. Er telefonierte kurz. Dann sagte er: ausverkauft!
Er telefonierte noch einmal einer anderen person. Dann sagte er: er habe noch eins. Liefertermin: april/mai. 
Das alles im gebiet schweiz. Wie es in de aussieht, weiss ich nicht.

Schau mal bei einigen onlineshops nach. Da sind die mittleren rahmengrössen durchgestrichen. Also nicht bestellbar. (Nano, h+s)


----------



## brösmeli (28. November 2014)

pirki5 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir das C68 Race Teamline in Rahmengröße 17" bestellt. Ich bin 178 groß und habe Schritthöhe 82cm.
> Mein Händler meinte 19" für Touren- und 17" bei Raceorientierter Fahrweise.
> Meine altes Cube war das Elite Race Super HPC ( noch ein 26er) in Rahmengröße 18".
> Ich habe die Rahmengeometrien verglichen und die Rahmen sind fast ident, Oberrohrlänge usw... komplett gleich, lediglich die Sitzrohrlänge ist um 30mm kürzer und darum habe ich mich fürs 17er entschieden.
> Punkte Schaltung bin ich schon sehr gespannt, man liest über die neue XTR nur Positives, muss aber sagen das ich in den drei Jahren mit der SRAM XO absolut zufrieden war, absolut zuverlässig.Anhang anzeigen 339141


Ich nehm jetzt mal den 19er. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich dann einen omnibus fahre. Mist dass mans nirgends probefahren kann.


----------



## pirki5 (28. November 2014)

Habe meines bereits im September bestellt,  Liefertermin lt. Händler ist Ende Jänner.
Ein Freund von mir wollte sich das Elite Super HPC Carbon Green bestellen, auch dieses ist ausverkauft.


----------



## r19andre (2. Dezember 2014)

Servus,
hatte meines ziemlich direkt nach der Messe bestellt (Pro) und steht mom auf KW6/2015. Bin mal gespannt. Werde nächstes Jahr wohl wieder Zillertal Bike Challenge fahren oder Bad Goisern die 120er Runde. Je nachdem wie ich Urlaub bekomme. Falls ich schon vorher merken sollte einfach wird zu heftig, rüste ich halt auf 2-fach um. Hatte mich selbst gewundert wieviele die King Etappen mit einfach dieses Jahr gefahren sind


----------



## seven21 (4. Dezember 2014)

r19andre schrieb:


> Servus,
> hatte meines ziemlich direkt nach der Messe bestellt (Pro) und steht mom auf KW6/2015. Bin mal gespannt. Werde nächstes Jahr wohl wieder Zillertal Bike Challenge fahren oder Bad Goisern die 120er Runde. Je nachdem wie ich Urlaub bekomme. Falls ich schon vorher merken sollte einfach wird zu heftig, rüste ich halt auf 2-fach um. Hatte mich selbst gewundert wieviele die King Etappen mit einfach dieses Jahr gefahren sind



Ich glaube du kannst die C68 Rahmen nicht von 1fach auf 2fach umrüsten. Cube hat für die 1fach Variante spezielle Rahmen ohne Bohrungen für den Umwerfer produziert. Dachte ich hätte das irgendwo gelesen.

Der Rahmen wird dann etwas leichter und steifer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (4. Dezember 2014)

seven21 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du kannst die C68 Rahmen nicht von 1fach auf 2fach umrüsten. Cube hat für die 1fach Variante spezielle Rahmen ohne Bohrungen für den Umwerfer produziert. Dachte ich hätte das irgendwo gelesen.
> 
> Der Rahmen wird dann etwas leichter und steifer.


Auf der homepage kannst du mal alle c68-bilder studieren. Das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Es gibt tatsächlich rahmen mit einer öffnung oder zwei öffnungen vorne im steuerrohr. Ziemlich aufwändig so zu kalkulieren und zu produzieren!
Ich hoffe, dass dies nur bei den prototypen so ist. Wäre schade, wenn man da so eingeschränkt wäre und kein 2fach tuning/upgrade nachträglich möglich wäre.


----------



## seven21 (4. Dezember 2014)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Auf der homepage kannst du mal alle c68-bilder studieren. Das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Es gibt tatsächlich rahmen mit einer öffnung oder zwei öffnungen vorne im steuerrohr. Ziemlich aufwändig so zu kalkulieren und zu produzieren!
> Ich hoffe, dass dies nur bei den prototypen so ist. Wäre schade, wenn man da so eingeschränkt wäre und kein 2fach tuning/upgrade nachträglich möglich wäre.



Nein, soweit ich weiß wurde wirklich so aufwändig produziert.


----------



## Heroldus (4. Dezember 2014)

Die Detailfotos fürs SL wurden auch noch ohne Tele-Stütze und mit Rahmen-Prototyp gemacht. Der Zug muss ja auch irgendwo verlegt sein, was man auf den Bildern nirgends sieht (Photoshop  irgendwo gibts auch noch ein Bild mit der P6, Kind Shox konnte anscheinend nicht rechtzeitig zum Fototermin liefern). Beim 'alten' Elite konnte man auch statt dem Zug für den Umwerfer einen Zug ins Sitzrohr verlegen.

Demnach müsste es 4 verschiedene Varianten geben:
DI2: Umwerferbefestigung, nur ein Kabel, Akku in der Sattelstütze, 
XTR: Zwei Schaltzüge, Umwerferbefestigung, Öffnung unterhalb des Flaschenhalters für Zug
XX1: kein Umwerfer, Züge/Leitung für Schaltwerk und Sattelstütze
X01: kein Umwerfer, Zug nur für Schaltwerk


----------



## seven21 (5. Dezember 2014)

Also doch, nachzulsenen in Interview mit der BIKE:

Cube sagt: "Wer ein Bike mit Einfach-Kurbel kauft, will keinen nutzlosen Umwerfer-Adapter sehen. Die Ästhetik ist auf diesem Level entscheidend. Also fertigen wir einen Rahmen nur für 1x11. Auch die Kabel für die XTR DI2 brauchen eine eigene Zugverlegung, wenn man es schön machen will. Shimanos mechanischer XTR-Side-Swing-Umwerfer verlangt nach einer neuen Öffnung im Unterrohr Jede Öffnung macht den Rahmen schwerer. Dazu kommt ein Riesenaufwand für Logistik, Bevorratung und die Entwicklung."


----------



## brösmeli (5. Dezember 2014)

seven21 schrieb:


> Also doch, nachzulsenen in Interview mit der BIKE:
> 
> Cube sagt: "Wer ein Bike mit Einfach-Kurbel kauft, will keinen nutzlosen Umwerfer-Adapter sehen. Die Ästhetik ist auf diesem Level entscheidend. Also fertigen wir einen Rahmen nur für 1x11. Auch die Kabel für die XTR DI2 brauchen eine eigene Zugverlegung, wenn man es schön machen will. Shimanos mechanischer XTR-Side-Swing-Umwerfer verlangt nach einer neuen Öffnung im Unterrohr Jede Öffnung macht den Rahmen schwerer. Dazu kommt ein Riesenaufwand für Logistik, Bevorratung und die Entwicklung."


Danke für die aufklärung. 
Also jetzt muss ich mirs nochmals überlegen, ob 1fach wirklich für mich taugt. Der kleinste gang hat eine länge von ca. 1.80 m! Mit 34er kettenblatt. Werde sicher auf 32 umrüsten.


----------



## pirki5 (3. Januar 2015)

Erstmals wünsch ich Euch ein Gutes neues Jahr!

Wollt mal nachfragen ob schon jemand sein c68 bekommen hat?
Bin schon gespannt, lt. Händler sollte meines ja in KW3 kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (3. Januar 2015)

Ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Auch von meinem Händler nichts gehört. Bin immer noch im Wartezimmer.


----------



## Tobias_B. (10. Januar 2015)




----------



## brösmeli (10. Januar 2015)

Gratuliere. Ist das deins?


----------



## Tobias_B. (10. Januar 2015)

nee, hab ich bei den Cube Dealer Days gefilmt, passt halt zum Thread.


----------



## brösmeli (10. Januar 2015)

Konntest du es testen?


----------



## Tobias_B. (10. Januar 2015)

Ne, bin das Fully C68 mit xtr di2 gefahren. So viel leichter als andere ists wirklich nicht, aber deutlich steifer.


----------



## pirki5 (12. Januar 2015)

Habe heute Bescheid bekommen, das Bike wird vermutlich Anfang März geliefert


----------



## seven21 (12. Januar 2015)

Hat es bei mir letztes Jahr auch geheissen. Bestellt im Oktober, Auslieferung dann am Ende nach mehrmaligem Verzug im Juni 
Tipp: ich konnte wenigstens noch 250 Euro Nachlass raushandeln.


----------



## zelection (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir vor zwei Wochen das *Elite C68 PRO 29* in 17" bestellt. Laut Händler ist es in *KW9* lieferbar.
Als Sram Fahrer kommt für mich auch nur Sram in Frage 

bzgl. Rahmengröße bin ich mir auch unsicher. Bin 172 cm mit Schrittlänge 81,5 cm
was meint ihr ist 17" eine gute Wahl oder besser das 19" ? Konnte das Bike leider auch nirgends testen.
Aktuell fahre ich ein 18" Reaction SL und das kommt mir manchmal etwas klein vor...

und ein 29er Rad in 17" sieht bei manchen Modellen aus wie ein Kinderbike aus


----------



## brösmeli (12. Januar 2015)

zelection schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mir vor zwei Wochen das *Elite C68 PRO 29* in 17" bestellt. Laut Händler ist es in *KW9* lieferbar.
> Als Sram Fahrer kommt für mich auch nur Sram in Frage
> ...




Ich denke, du liegst richtig. Ich bin schon ein wenig grösser und habe das 19 Zoll genommen. (177 / 84 cm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaumont (31. Januar 2015)

Habe auch das Elite C68 Pro gleich nach erscheinen der ersten Bilder bei meinem Händler vorbestellt!
Zuerst war Liefertermin Ende Jänner, jetzt hat sich das ganze auf Mitte Februar verschoben. Ist mir aber egal weil ich sowieso ein paar Sachen umbaue und erst im Frühjahr damit ausfahren möchte. Jetzt wärs mir zu Schade, für das habe ich ein Winterbike ;-).
Größe 19" bei 182 und 89er Schritt, mein jetziges Bike hat fast die gleichen Maße und dürfte für mich nicht mehr größer sein, von daher sollte das Cube in 19" perfekt passen, wobei das Oberrohr auch auf keinen Fall länger sein dürfte.
Kommt hald immer auf die Proportionen und eigenen Vorlieben an!
Und zur Übersetzung kann ich nur sagen, das ist ein Racebike, da sollte man schon wissen was man braucht ansonsten hald 2 Fach!
Aber im Notfall kann man immer noch ein 30er montieren, dann fehlts nur oben raus was je nach Strecke aber nicht so Schlimm ist, ist ja kein Rennrad! 
Freu mich schon auf die ersten Livebilder von euren Bikes!

@brösmeli 
Bei dir wird wahrscheinlich beides funktionieren, wobei das 19er schon an der obersten Grenze ist denke ich. Vergleich einfach die Maße mit deinem jetzigen Bike oder einem mit dem du schon gefahren bist und die Geodaten kennst! Ansonsten benötigst du beim 19er evtl. einen 70mm Vorbau, aber kommt hald wie gesagt auf deine Vorlieben an...


----------



## salatbauchvieh (2. Februar 2015)

Wahnsinn was ein kleiner Beitrag bewirken kann. Nun isses wieder Lieferbar!


----------



## Beaumont (2. Februar 2015)

Warum Stornierung?


----------



## brösmeli (12. Februar 2015)

Habe soeben von meinem händler eine mail erhalten. Ich könne mein elite c68 am samstag abholen. 
Zuerst hiess es ende januar. Also nur 2 wochen verspätung!


----------



## Beaumont (12. Februar 2015)

Cool, dann müsste meines auch unterwegs sein!


----------



## brösmeli (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo

Hier nun einige Bilder meines neuen Hardtails. Mein erster Eindruck ist sehr positiv. Super Verarbeitung. Schöne Teile. Gewicht sogar unter der offiziellen Angabe von 9.8 kg ohne Pedale. Meine Waage zeigte 9.68 kg ohne Pedalen an. Werde einige Teile noch wechseln. Reifen, Vorbau (90 mm auf 70 mm). Eine richtige Tour habe ich noch nicht unternehmen können. Bin ein paar Mal ums Haus gefahren. Fühlt sich bis auf den etwas zu langen Vorbau sehr gut an. Tuningpotential ist besonders bei den Laufrädern am grössten.


----------



## Beaumont (16. Februar 2015)

Geiles Teil! Sehr erfreulich das mit dem Gewicht, mit was für einer Waage hast du das gemessen?


----------



## brösmeli (16. Februar 2015)

Waage: park tools (gibt eher mehr an)

Der rahmen ist glaub ich nur für 1x11 ausgelegt. Wozu sind aber die öffnungen unten im tretlagerbereich?
Auch im steuerkopfbereich hat es nur eine öffnung für die hintere schaltung. 














Felgeninnenweite ist 19.5 mm

Weitere bilder in meinem album. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Beaumont (16. Februar 2015)

Alles klar, danke für die vielen Bilder!
Also wenn du sogar den Vorbau positiv gedreht hast, sollte bei dir 19" wirklich die bessere Wahl gewesen sein?!
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!

Und die eine Öffnung unten ist für Teleskopsattelstützen gedacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (16. Februar 2015)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke für die vielen Bilder!
> Also wenn du sogar den Vorbau positiv gedreht hast, sollte bei dir 19" wirklich die bessere Wahl gewesen sein?!
> Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!
> 
> Und die eine Öffnung unten ist für Teleskopsattelstützen gedacht!



Vielen dank. 

Ja denke auch, dass die grösse passt, obwohl das oberrohr zuemlich lang ist. Ist eben ein racebike. Ich möchte es halt richtung marathon- und tourenbike tunen. 
Die sattelstütze besitzt einen leichten setback. Dachte zuerst, dass sie für mich nicht passe. Habe aber das knielot durch die pedalachse hinbekommen, ohne die sattelstreben aus der mittleren position zu rücken. Also passt!

Später werd ich eventuell einen leichteren laufradsatz kaufen, mit breiterem felgenbett. Die 2.25 zoll reifen wirken auf dieser felge doch sehr schmal.


----------



## Beaumont (17. Februar 2015)

Welchen Durchmesser hat die Sattelstützenklemme, kannst du das mal messen?


----------



## brösmeli (17. Februar 2015)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Welchen Durchmesser hat die Sattelstützenklemme, kannst du das mal messen?



Sattelstütze = 27,2 mm

Sattelstützenklemmeinnendurchmesser = 31,6 mm


----------



## Beaumont (18. Februar 2015)

Super, danke!
Sattelstütze war mir klar, nur bei der Klemme war ich mir nicht recht sicher...


----------



## Willi777 (18. Februar 2015)

Hällst Du den Nobby nicht für überdimensioniert an so einem racer?


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (18. Februar 2015)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Ich eröffne hier einen eigenen Elite C68 Thread. Ich denke die neuen Rahmen haben einen eigenen Faden verdient. Hier könnten zum Beispiel folgende Bereiche diskutiert werden:
> 
> - Erfahrungen, Tests
> - Galerie, Fotos
> ...



Hi Brösmeli, 

wenn du das Rad sportlich oder gar im Rennbetrieb bewegen möchtest würde ich dir dringend zu einem 17er raten. der 19er wird dir mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zu groß sein.
bin selbst 180cm mit 86er SL und fahre Herstellerübergreifend 17" oder M Rahmen.
in der Regel fahren sehr viele einen zu großen Rahmen, da meist noch anhand Geometrien von vor 10 Jahren verglichen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaumont (18. Februar 2015)

Willi777 schrieb:


> Hällst Du den Nobby nicht für überdimensioniert an so einem racer?


Wo siehst du denn einen Nobby Nick?


----------



## Willi777 (18. Februar 2015)

bild beitrag 35


----------



## Willi777 (18. Februar 2015)

betrifft aber *brösmeli*


----------



## pirki5 (18. Februar 2015)

Geiles Bike. Warte immer noch auf meines .


----------



## brösmeli (18. Februar 2015)

Willi777 schrieb:


> Hällst Du den Nobby nicht für überdimensioniert an so einem racer?



Habe grad nix andres hier gehabt. Morgen kommen roro und rara drauf.


----------



## brösmeli (18. Februar 2015)

Weezer schrieb:


> Hi Brösmeli,
> 
> wenn du das Rad sportlich oder gar im Rennbetrieb bewegen möchtest würde ich dir dringend zu einem 17er raten. der 19er wird dir mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zu groß sein.
> bin selbst 180cm mit 86er SL und fahre Herstellerübergreifend 17" oder M Rahmen.
> in der Regel fahren sehr viele einen zu großen Rahmen, da meist noch anhand Geometrien von vor 10 Jahren verglichen wird.



Eher für touren. Habe das bike schon erhalten. Morgen werden vorbau, griffe, reifen getauscht. 

Ich glaube die grösse passt mit kürzerem vorbau (70 mm) gut. 

Ausserdem mochte ich lenker und sattel auf gleicher höhe haben. Wäre beim 17 zoll wahrscheinlich nicht so.


----------



## brösmeli (18. Februar 2015)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Eher für touren. Habe das bike schon erhalten. Morgen werden vorbau, griffe, reifen getauscht.
> 
> Ich glaube die grösse passt mit kürzerem vorbau (70 mm) gut.
> 
> Ausserdem mochte ich lenker und sattel auf gleicher höhe haben. Wäre beim 17 zoll wahrscheinlich nicht so.



.


----------



## brösmeli (18. Februar 2015)

Weezer schrieb:


> Hi Brösmeli,
> 
> wenn du das Rad sportlich oder gar im Rennbetrieb bewegen möchtest würde ich dir dringend zu einem 17er raten. der 19er wird dir mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zu groß sein.
> bin selbst 180cm mit 86er SL und fahre Herstellerübergreifend 17" oder M Rahmen.
> in der Regel fahren sehr viele einen zu großen Rahmen, da meist noch anhand Geometrien von vor 10 Jahren verglichen wird.



Was bedeutet "herstellerübergreifend"?

Auf der cube und h+s bike-discount homepage wird für meine grösse der 19 zoll empfohlen, mit der gängigen rahmenberechnung (schrittlänge mal 0,226). Somit müsstet du mit 86 cm schritt 19,5 zoll nehmen. Bei 17 zoll könnte dir der rahmen sehr kompakt oder evtl. zu kurz vorkommen.


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (18. Februar 2015)

für mich bedeudet "Herstellerübergreifend" dass ich bei fast allen (Namhaften)Herstellern einen 17 Zöller oder wahlweise "M" fahre.
von den gängigen Größenrechnern halte ich nichts, da diese, wie schon geschrieben, an "alten" Geometrien orientiert sind.

aus meiner Sicht, ist alleine die Tatsache, dass ein 90er Vorbau zu einer zu gestreckte Haltung auf einem CC-HT führt, und dass trotz positiv montiertem Vorbau nahezu keine Sattelüberhöhung erkennbar ist, alles ein Indiz dafür, dass das Rad an und für sich etwas zu groß ist.

was nicht heißt, dass es schlecht sein muss, solange man sich darauf wohlfühlt.
für sportliche, technisch anspruchsvolle Strecken, wäre es aus meiner pers. Sicht schlichtweg zu groß.

bitte nicht falsch verstehen, es ist nur meine Einschätzung und kann somit auch völlig falsch sein, sofern es für dich passt!

edit: grundsätzlich sollte man die "richtige" Rahmengröße nicht an der Länge des Sitzrohres und somit der Zollangabe des Rahmens festmachen, sondern viel mehr an der Länge des Oberrohrs.
bis ~590-600mm OR sollte es bis Körpergröße 173(5)-182 gut passen.


----------



## pirki5 (18. Februar 2015)

Muss Weezer völlig recht geben. Denke auch das es schwierig wird an wirklich steilen Anstiegen genügend Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidewiththeFlow (18. Februar 2015)

nicht nur steile Anstiege.
Vielmehr ist ein passender, kleinerer Rahmen wesentlich besser in technischen Passagen (bergab) zu fahren.
wenn man sich mal im WC umsieht, da fährt keiner der Jungs einen zu großen Rahmen. meist versuchen sie immer den kleineren Rahmen zu fahren, wenn es von der Position noch machbar ist.


----------



## Beaumont (18. Februar 2015)

Einen Tourenfahrer mit einem Weltcupfahrer zu vergleichen macht keinen Sinn...
Er liegt hald von der Größe genau da wo er beide fahren kann, dann muss man eben nach den eigenen Vorlieben entscheiden. Wobei dieses Rad eigentlich ein reines Racebike ist und sich nur schwer in ein Tourenbike umwandeln lässt, geundsätzlich schonmal wegen der Schaltung. Mann kann zwar auch die anpassen aber dann fehlts hald immer oben oder unten raus.
Es gibt aber auch Leute, die fahren mit einem Singlespeed touren, auch hier kann man nicht verallgemeinern...


----------



## brösmeli (18. Februar 2015)

Vielen dank für eure sehr interessanten und vor allem sachlichen beiträgen. Muss mal in mich gehen und darüber nachdenken. Noch besser: ausgiebig testen und dann berichten. 
Wird bestimmt ein spannender frühling werden, wenn ihr von euren praktischen erfahrungen mit diesem bike machen könnt.


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (18. Februar 2015)

Wie ich schon sagte, ich habe mich bei meinen Aussagen primär auf meine Erfahrungen (auch pers.  Erfahrungen aus dem WC)und persönliche Vorlieben bezogen. 
Natürlich kann auch der etwas größere Rahmen gut passen -auch das hatte ich erwähnt.

Nichts desto trotz -ein sehr schönes und gut ausgestattetes bike mit dem der TE mit Sicherheit viel Spaß haben wird :daumen :


----------



## brösmeli (18. Februar 2015)

Weezer schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, ich habe mich bei meinen Aussagen primär auf meine Erfahrungen (auch pers.  Erfahrungen aus dem WC)und persönliche Vorlieben bezogen.
> Natürlich kann auch der etwas größere Rahmen gut passen -auch das hatte ich erwähnt.
> 
> Nichts desto trotz -ein sehr schönes und gut ausgestattetes bike mit dem der TE mit Sicherheit viel Spaß haben wird :daumen :



Hab ich dich richtig verstanden? Du fährst selber weltcup? Wow. Respekt!


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (19. Februar 2015)

Nein, nicht ich... Bin aber schrauber im WC.
War wohl sehr missgünstig ausgedrückt


----------



## brösmeli (19. Februar 2015)

So. Vorerst mal fertig mit dem umbau. 

Anders als beim original sind:
Vorbau race face 70 mm
Reifen rocket ron vo hi
Schläuche continental
Griffe schwarz cube
Pedalen xt
Flaschenhalter carbon
Jetziges gewicht: 10,080 kg
Originalgewicht (ohne ped.): 9,680 kg
Gewichtzunahme: 400 g

Mein fuhrpark:












Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## brösmeli (19. Februar 2015)

Heute habe ich meine erste ausfahrt mit dem cube elite unternommen. 33 km / 250 hm.
Von der geometrie her passt es sehr gut. Fühle mich sehr wohl darauf. (Hatte vorher ein cannondale flash, grösse m, bin froh, dass ich nun beim Cube Elite ein L genommen habe.

Einmal in fahrt gekommen, rollt das elite c68 gut vorwärts. Nur die schweren laufräder trüben ein wenig die agilität und spritzigkeit.
Die 11fach schaltung mit ihrem präzisen und knackigen schaltwerk macht freude. Für die heutige flache strecke benötigte ich aber nur die dicken gänge. Reicht bei weitem aus. Hohe tempi sind problemlos noch tretbar (ca. 40 - 50 km/h). Bin gespannt wie es sich verhält, wenn es steiler wird.
Wie es sich auf kurvenreichen Trails verhält, weiss ich noch nicht, konnte dies heute nicht testen. Bei uns tauen die Böden auf, ist mir zu dreckig!


----------



## seven21 (20. Februar 2015)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Bei uns tauen die Böden auf, ist mir zu dreckig!



Aha, man möchte sein Mädchen nicht schmutzig machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaumont (20. Februar 2015)

Yeah, heute hat mein Händler angerufen, mein C68 Pro ist abholbereit.


----------



## Beaumont (22. Februar 2015)

Habe gestern und heute fleißig geschraubt und hier das fertige Ergebnis, genau so wie ich es wollte und das Gewicht ist mit 8,6kg inkl. Pedale sogar noch weniger als ich mir gedacht hatte. Gewogen mit meiner Aldi Kofferwaage, weis nicht wie genau die ist?!
Original Gewicht ohne Pedale war bei mir 9,75kg.
Mehr Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum!
Jetzt mal nur bescheidene Handyfotos, bessere Bilder mach ich wenns Wetter wieder schöner ist...


----------



## Yberion666 (22. Februar 2015)

Sehr schön! Gefällt mir gut. Ist mit der Hauptfarbe schwarz schön schlicht. Und die roten und weißen Akzente lassen es nicht ganz so trist wirken.
Was hast du denn gegenüber dem Originalzustand alles verändert? Wundert mich auch, dass das Rad in Serie so schwer ist. An der Satellstützenklemme geht übrigens noch was


----------



## brösmeli (22. Februar 2015)

Ja. Das nimmt mich nun auch wunder, wie du es geschafft hast über ein kilogramm einzusparen?

Habe grob geschätzt:
Lenker -50 g
Sattelstütze -80 g
Laufradsatz -400 g
Sattel -50 g
Bremsen -100 g
Bremsscheiben -100 g
Pedalen +300 g

Macht ca. -500 g gewichtsverlust ?

Ich komm nicht drauf, welche teile so leicht sein sollen, dass du auf 8,6 kg kommst?


----------



## Beaumont (23. Februar 2015)

Ich bin jetzt nicht soo der Grammfuchser aber ich wollte einfach mal ein Rad welches unter 9kg wiegt, mein altes Alu Giant 29er wiegt 10,4kg und da geht nicht mehr viel.
Mein Traumgewicht hab ich mal auf 8,7 gesetzt, war mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob ich das schaffe zu einem bezahlbaren Preis.
Beim Laufradsatz konnte ich über 700g einsparen, sind Carbonfelgen mit Tune King Kong und CXRay Speichen und natürlich schlauchlos! Sattel+Sattelstütze zusammen haben fast 300g eingespart! Naja und dann hald paar Kleinigkeiten wie X01 Kassette statt X1 und Xx1 Spider mit Xx1 Kettenblatt, Bremsen usw.! Da liegt eine Menge verstecktes Fett rum! Der verbaute Originallenker ist übrigens top, hat knapp über 200g und dürfte genau der gleiche wie der von mir verbaute sein, Syntace Vector Carbon 8 Grad!


----------



## bartos0815 (23. Februar 2015)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Habe gestern und heute fleißig geschraubt und hier das fertige Ergebnis, genau so wie ich es wollte und das Gewicht ist mit 8,6kg inkl. Pedale sogar noch weniger als ich mir gedacht hatte. Gewogen mit meiner Aldi Kofferwaage, weis nicht wie genau die ist?!
> Original Gewicht ohne Pedale war bei mir 9,75kg.
> Mehr Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum!
> Jetzt mal nur bescheidene Handyfotos, bessere Bilder mach ich wenns Wetter wieder schöner ist...


schönes gerät! das gewicht erscheint sehr leicht. hab auch diese kofferwaage, die scheint nicht sehr präzise zu sein. mess ich 4 mal hab ich 4 messungen mit mehr als 400g abweichung. mir kommt vor, als würde es davon abhängen wie präzise das schwarze band lotrecht nach unten zieht. ist der teil an dem das band befestigt ist, leicht aus dem lot, ist die messung anders. von daher ist das gewicht sicher ein sehr grober richtwert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaumont (23. Februar 2015)

Bei mir kommt immer das selbe Ergebnis raus, habe auch mal mit Gewichten experimentiert und das passte eigentlich sehr gut.
Wichtig ist auch ganz ruhig zu halten, was bei so einem leichten Bike etwas einfacher ist ;-).
Aber wie gesagt, ich weis nicht wie genau das Ding ist.


----------



## Beaumont (23. Februar 2015)

Möchte gerne mein Oberrohr beim Lenkereinschlag schützen, im Falle eines Sturzes.
Hatt jemand eine Idee? Sowas aufkleben zB.: http://www.amazon.de/Cartec-2900637...s/B003XNAFE2/ref=dpx_acr_txt?showViewpoints=1
Bei mir knallt der Schalthebel genau dagegen.
Einen Acros Block Steuersatz will ich jetzt nicht unbedingt montieren, wobei das natürlich das Optimum wäre!


----------



## Beaumont (25. Februar 2015)

@Yberion666


Yberion666 schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Gefällt mir gut. Ist mit der Hauptfarbe schwarz schön schlicht. Und die roten und weißen Akzente lassen es nicht ganz so trist wirken.
> Was hast du denn gegenüber dem Originalzustand alles verändert? Wundert mich auch, dass das Rad in Serie so schwer ist. An der Satellstützenklemme geht übrigens noch was


Sattelklemme kommt noch ;-)
Geändert habe ich:
Carbon Laufräder mit Tune King Kong und Sapim CX Ray
SWorks Fast Trak Reifen Tubeless
XTR Bremsen
XTR Pedale
Syntace 109 Vorbau
Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker 740mm
XX1 Spider und Kettenblatt 32
X01 Kassette und XX1 Kette
Tune schwarzes Stück Sattelstütze
Bontrager Carbon Sattel
Esi Griffe


----------



## Cram82 (26. Februar 2015)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Einen Acros Block Steuersatz will ich jetzt nicht unbedingt montieren, wobei das natürlich das Optimum wäre!


Hatte ich bei der Bestellung meines Elite c68 Sl 29 überlegt. Mein Händler hat sich dann mit Arcos in Verbindung gesetzt: Problem: Der Steuersatz am Elite ist voll integriert und dafür gibt es (noch?!) keinen Block lock Steuersatz. Mein Händler wird mir daher Rahmenschützer in den Team-Farben besorgen, damit es wenigstens vernünftig aussieht. Kannst das Projekt daher eh auf Eis schieben.
Ich hoffe darauf, dass es in gut einem Monat da ist. Wie heißt es so schön: Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude... ;-)

Wegen der Größe bin ich mal gespannt. Da ich damit eher sportlich unterwegs bin habe ich mich für die kleine Rahmengröße entschieden: 19 Zoll bei 88-er Schnittlänge. Zur Not kann man den Vorbau ja noch positiv montieren.


----------



## pirki5 (26. Februar 2015)

@Cram82 was hast du für einen Liefertermin bekommen?


----------



## Beaumont (26. Februar 2015)

@Cram82 
Danke für die Info, hab mir jetzt mal so selbsklebende Matten von Amazon und 3M Lackschutzfolie bestellt und werd mir da was draus basteln, Details zu deinem Rahmenschutz würd mich aber auch interessieren!
Kannst dich echt freuen auf das Bike!
Und zu der Größe kann ich dich beruhigen, ich hab ebenfalls 88-89cm Schrittlänge bei 182cm Größe und das passt wunderbar, baut sogar etwas länger als mein Giant in L.


----------



## Cram82 (27. Februar 2015)

pirki5 schrieb:


> @Cram82 was hast du für einen Liefertermin bekommen?


Als ich das Rad Ende November bestellt hatte (und froh war das es noch eins gibt) meinte mein Händler Ende März/Anfang April.
Wenn es da ist werde ich auch mal Bilder von der Folie hier rein stellen.
Ride on!


----------



## stefano87 (4. März 2015)

Hallo Jungs, sehr guter Verlauf hier ;-) Habe mir gestern ebenfalls dieses Schmuckstück bestellt. Liefertermin Kalenderwoche 12/13 . Eine Frage hätte ich noch an euch. Sind den die Orginal Laufräder schön laut genug ? Grüße


----------



## brösmeli (4. März 2015)

stefano87 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, sehr guter Verlauf hier ;-) Habe mir gestern ebenfalls dieses Schmuckstück bestellt. Liefertermin Kalenderwoche 12/13 . Eine Frage hätte ich noch an euch. Sind den die Orginal Laufräder schön laut genug ? Grüße


Also, das Surren gefällt mir sehr. Nicht zu laut, aber trotzdem noch ziemlich hörbar.
Leider ist man bei dem Bike immer auf Angriff eingestellt. Das heisst, dass das Surren selten zu hören ist!


----------



## stefano87 (4. März 2015)

Danke für die Antwort . Wie seit ihr / du mit der xo1 zufrieden ? Erfahrungen schon im leichten uphill? Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (6. März 2015)

stefano87 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort . Wie seit ihr / du mit der xo1 zufrieden ? Erfahrungen schon im leichten uphill? Grüße



In unserer Gegend, wo ich wohne mit Aufstiegen von 450 m bis 850 m ü.M. geht das mit meinem Leistungspotenzial (Kraft/ausdauer) ziemlich gut.

Allerdings in gebirgiger Region mit 10 und mehr Steigungsprozenten und ein- und mehrstündigen Aufstiegen, hätte ich keine Chance.

Selbst Profis fahren vorne je nach Strecke 34, 36, selten 38er Kettenblätter. Für mich als älterer Amateur also ist die 34er Scheibe eine Herausforderung. Steigert auf jedenfall das Kraftvolumen, so lange die Knie mitmachen.

Testen werde ich jedenfalls 32er und 30er Kettenblatt.
Ausserdem habe ich noch Cube angefragt, ob z.b. Ein Umwerfer mit Schelle möglich ist. Z.b. Xtr sideswing Umwerfer wäre eine Alternative.
Der Umbau allerdings wäre ziemlich teuer.

Das c68 pro ist halt schon ein Racebike für kurze Cross Country Rennen oder ein Marathon Race Bike für Sportliche!


----------



## brösmeli (6. März 2015)

Hier nochmals meine Anfrage an Cube:

"Ich habe vor kurzem das ELITE C68 PRO 29 gekauft. Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. Es passt perfekt.
Ich habe aber eine Frage zu einer eventeuellen Umstellung auf 2 x 11 oder 2 mal 10 Schaltung. Ich habe gemerkt, dass beim Sitzrohr an der Seite und in Frontrichtung 2 kleine Öffnungen sind. Kann man damit einen Umwerfer montieren?
Kann man überhaupt einen Umwerfer anbauen? Oder ist der Rahmen ausschliesslich für 1 x 11 Schaltungen konzipiert?
Darf man z.B. einen Shimano Sideswing mit einer Schelle um das Sitzrohr befestigen oder ist dies nicht empfehlenswert? Das Kabel könnte man z. B. unter dem Unterrohr vorbeiführen, oder geht das nicht?
Wäre super, wenn Sie mich informieren könnten."

Einen Tag später kam die Antwort ...

Hier die Antwort von Cube:

"... vielen Dank für ihre Email.
Hier ist leider nur 1fach möglich bei diesem Rahmen.
Wir bitten um ihr Verständnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr CUBE Team"


----------



## stefano87 (6. März 2015)

Super ,Danke für die Antwort. Das alles gibt mir bisschen zu bedenken, da ich oft in die 2000 Höhenmeter Regionen komme. Mein Verkäufer meinte , klar ein Gerät für Sportler ( geübte) , gäbe aber keine Probleme ... Jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll.....


----------



## brösmeli (6. März 2015)

stefano87 schrieb:


> Super ,Danke für die Antwort. Das alles gibt mir bisschen zu bedenken, da ich oft in die 2000 Höhenmeter Regionen komme. Mein Verkäufer meinte , klar ein Gerät für Sportler ( geübte) , gäbe aber keine Probleme ... Jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll.....



Es gibt natürlich noch andere Modelle von Cube Elite oder auch Reaction Modellen mit z.T. tourenfreundlicheren Übersetzungen:

- Elite C68 SLT 29 zeroblack: Entfaltung: 1.50 bis 7.56 m (2x11 Schaltung)
- Elite C68 SL 29 teamline: Entfaltung: 1.87 bis 7.85 m (1x11 Schaltung)
- Elite C68 Race 29 teamline: 1.50 bis 7.56 m (2x11 Schaltung)
- Elite Super HPC Race 29 carbon'n'green: Entfaltung: 1.54 bis 7.98 m (2x10 Schaltung)
- Elite Super HPC Pro 29 black'n'red: Entfaltung: 1.54 bis 7.98 m (2x10 Schaltung)
- Reaction GTC SLT 29: Entfaltung: 1.54 bis 7.98 m (2x10 Schaltung)
usw.

Also, du kannst natürlich das 34er Kettenblatt gegen ein 28er Blatt tauschen. Das ergibt dann eine Entfaltung von ca. 1.54 m. Das sollte dann schon hinhauen für Berge. Der Nachteil ist dann halt, dass du in den "dicken" Gängen nur auf ca. 6.47 m Entfaltung kommst.
Schlimm wäre der Tausch nicht, ist eigentlich jederzeit und in kurzer Zeit durchführbar. Vier Schrauben lösen, Kettenblatt über Kurbel herausnehmen, neues Kettenblatt rein, Schrauben festziehen, fertig, los!
Oben auf dem Matterhorn angekommen, das kleine Kettenblatt wieder gegen ein grösseres Kettenblatt tauschen. Der Downhill kann beginnen. Nicht lustig? Unpraktisch? Stimmt, hast recht! 

Zum Vergleich: 
1x11 Schaltung 28 Zähne: 1.54 bis 6.47 m
1x11 Schaltung 30 Zähne: 1.65 bis 6.93 m
1x11 Schaltung 32 Zähne: 1.76 bis 7.39 m
*1x11 Schaltung 34 Zähne: 1.87 bis 7.85 m (Originalausstattung des Cube C68 Pro !!!)*
2x10 Schaltung: 11-36 Ritzel hinten und vorne 22/36 Kettenblatt ergibt eine Bandbreite von 1.41 bis 7.56 m
2x10 Schaltung: 11-36 Ritzel hinten und vorne 24/38: 1.54 bis 7.98 m
2x11 Schaltung (neue Shimano XTR): 11-40 hinten, 26/36 Kettenbaltt vorne: 1.50 bis 7.56 m

Weitere Kombinationen unter http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html


----------



## schwachfahrer (7. März 2015)

Hallo,

habe mir 2 Cube Elite mit 1x11 in 17/19 Zoll gekauft.
Bin 1,75 m groß/klein mit einer Schrittlänge von 84 cm.
Bei sportlicher Fahrweise 17 Zoll Rennen/anspruchsvolle Singeltrails.
Zum Touren eher das 19 Zoll

Kann die Teile wohl nicht fahren, weil seit einem Monat Krank mit 3 Vorfällen an der LWS.
Wenn ich wieder fit bin werde ich mein BMC Fourstroke 26 Zoll umgebaut auf XX1 weiterfahren.

Zu Eurem Thema XX1:

Ich fahre an meinem 26 Zoll BMC die XX1 Gruppe seit einem Jahr, und bin sehr zufrieden.
Übersetztung: 30-10/42 
Kommt man jeden Berg hoch und wenn man gut kurbeln kann, fährt man damit auch 44 km/h schnell.
Bei längeren Abfahrten kommt dann meine Reverb Stütze ins Spiel!
Stütze rein, klein machen und rollen lassen.

Mein Freund fährt ein Cube Elite 29 Zoll

Übersetztung: 28-10/42 und reicht Ihm auch völlig aus.

Wie gesagt man muß halt kurbel können.

Ich hoffe ich habe Euch helfen können!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (13. März 2015)

Da isses....


----------



## brösmeli (14. März 2015)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Da isses....


Rahmengrösse 21 zoll?


----------



## Cram82 (15. März 2015)

Jetzt kann ich konkreter meinen Senf dazu geben.
Die Woche habe ich mein Elite c68 sl abgeholt  (RH 19 Zoll)

Das gute zuerst: Die Befürchtungen evtl. einen zu kleinen Rahmen genommen zu haben haben sich als total falsch herausgestellt.
Trotz einer Körpergröße von 1,87 m (88 - 89 Schrittlänge) passt das Rad auf Anhieb. Da ich im Verhältnis einen langen Oberkörper habe kommt mir die Geometrie sehr entgegen und ich fahre mit einer minimalen Überhöhung mit einem Spacer aber negativ montiertem Vorbau.
Die Bremse (MT 8) lässt sich auch in der OEM-Version sehr nah an den Lenker holen - sauber!

Nur beim Gewicht komme ich nicht ganz klar: Zusätzlich: Tacho: Sigma Rox, 2x carbon Flaschenhalter, XTR-Pedale, Unter-, Kettenstreben- und Oberrohrschutz. Austausch Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Hifelx + Sattelklemme und Sattel: Selle Italia slr kit Carbonio. Nach groben Schätzen müsste alleine der Austausch von Sattel und Stütze das Mehrgewicht der anderen Teil (fast) kompensieren, also nach Katalog bei etwas über 9,2 kg landen. Ich komme aber auf 9,5 kg mit einer wie ich finde sehr genauen Fahrradwaage. Geil ist das Ding natürlich trotzdem!!

Habe ich da was übersehen/vergessen?
Bilder werden bald nachgereicht!


----------



## Shimanoboy (15. März 2015)

cube misst das gewicht in der kleinsten Rahmengröße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaumont (15. März 2015)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> cube misst das gewicht in der kleinsten Rahmengröße


Absoluter Blödsinn, wird in Gr. 19" gemessen!


----------



## loko. (15. März 2015)

Habe auch die erfahrung gemacht das die Hersteller angabe zwecks gewicht nicht hinhaut.


----------



## Beaumont (15. März 2015)

@Cram82
Das Mountainbike Magazin hat dein Bike in der Größe 19" ohne Pedale aber in Originalausstattung mit 9,13kg gewogen, ergibt mit den XTR Pedalen ungefähr 9,5kg, keine Ahnung wie glaubwürdig das ist...
Vielleicht mal zusätzlich mit der Personenwaage wägen!?


----------



## Shimanoboy (15. März 2015)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Absoluter Blödsinn, wird in Gr. 19" gemessen!


Absoluter Blödsinn:
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-detail/article/why-is-my-bike-heavier-than-stated-in-the-catalog/


----------



## Cram82 (15. März 2015)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Das Mountainbike Magazin hat dein Bike in der Größe 19" ohne Pedale aber in Originalausstattung mit 9,13kg gewogen, ergibt mit den XTR Pedalen ungefähr 9,5kg, keine Ahnung wie glaubwürdig das ist...



Das habe ich auch gelesen und mich daher umso mehr gewundert.

Absolut gesehen ist gegen ein Gewicht von 9,46 kg mit allen Anbauteilen ja auch nichts zu sagen, aber eben die Tests hatten auf noch weniger hoffen lassen, insb. da die Sattelstütze dort ja noch deutlich schwerer war.
Würde mich nur mal bei den anderen hier mit dem sl interessieren was die so nachwiegen...
Wobei dann ja schon wieder die Ungenauigkeiten bei den Waagen mit ins Spiel kommen.
Sei's drum. Das Ding wird auch so richtig rocken!!!


----------



## hec (16. März 2015)

Cram82 schrieb:


> Nur beim Gewicht komme ich nicht ganz klar: Zusätzlich: Tacho: Sigma Rox, 2x carbon Flaschenhalter, XTR-Pedale, Unter-, Kettenstreben- und Oberrohrschutz. Austausch Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Hifelx + Sattelklemme und Sattel: Selle Italia slr kit Carbonio. Nach groben Schätzen müsste alleine der Austausch von Sattel und Stütze das Mehrgewicht der anderen Teil (fast) kompensieren, also nach Katalog bei etwas über 9,2 kg landen. Ich komme aber auf 9,5 kg mit einer wie ich finde sehr genauen Fahrradwaage. Geil ist das Ding natürlich trotzdem!!
> 
> Habe ich da was übersehen/vergessen?
> Bilder werden bald nachgereicht!



Der Austausch Sattel/Sattelstütze/Klemme hat bei mir am 2014er SLT ~250g ausgemacht, die Montage der XTR Pedale haut dir ~320g wieder drauf. Also hast du hier schonmal minimales Mehrgewicht zum Serienzustand (der ohne Pedale und in der kleinsten Rahmehöhe gewogen wird).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cram82 (16. März 2015)

hec schrieb:


> Der Austausch Sattel/Sattelstütze/Klemme hat bei mir am 2014er SLT ~250g ausgemacht,


So weit ich weiß, war aber in deinem auch nicht serienmäßig eine Reverb-Stütze verbaut, oder? Daher sollte der Unterschied bei meinem Rad da deutlich größer sein...


Hier ist das gute Stück. Man kann auf dem Bild am Oberrohr den Schutzaufkleber erahnen. Links muss da keiner hin, da der Lenker drüber geht.


----------



## schwachfahrer (16. März 2015)

Wenn eine absenkbare Sattelstütze verbaut ist, dann ist das die 
*Kind Shock LEV Integra* 
mit 100 Absenkung, weil bei den Satterohrduchmesser (27,2 mm) gibt es keine Reverb!


----------



## Cram82 (16. März 2015)

schwachfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn eine absenkbare Sattelstütze verbaut ist, dann ist das die
> *Kind Shock LEV Integra*
> mit 100 Absenkung, weil bei den Satterohrduchmesser (27,2 mm) gibt es keine Reverb!



Sorry, hast natürlich recht! Hatte im Kopf Reverb schon irgendwie als Synonym verwendet.
Aber die Syntace P6 ist optisch gut, wiegt relativ wenig und hat SPÜRBAREN Flex! Gar nicht so dumm an einem Hardtail... ;-)
Hat der Händler schon alles umgebaut, dann muss ich die Teile nicht irgendwie verkaufen.


----------



## hec (16. März 2015)

Ah ok, das habe ich nicht bedacht. Schade das du alte und neue Teile nicht wiegen konntest um einen Vergleich zu sehen.
Die P6 ist toll, würde aber aktuell gerne mal eine absenkbare Stütze testen wollen...

trotzalledem: Hammer Rad, viel Spass damit!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (19. März 2015)

Also mein C68 bringt mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze und Rahmengröße 21 9,47 kg auf die Waage. Mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter habe ich genau 9,8 kg ohne weitere Veränderungen. Wenn ich nächste Woche auf Tubless umrüste wiege ich auch mal die verbauten Laufräder genau. 

Die Kind Shock hat vor dem Einbau inkl. Kabel 549 Gramm auf die Waage gebracht. Eine P6 Carbon haben wir vor kurzem gewogen, die lag bei 201 Gramm in 27 mm. 

Gruß Datt Vieh


----------



## Cram82 (21. März 2015)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter habe ich genau 9,8 kg ohne weitere Veränderungen



300g mehr, was wie gesagt alleine die Stütze aufheben sollte. Da mein Sattel auch noch leichter ist und ich eine Nummer kleiner habe, müsste mein Rad ausstattungsbereinigt so ca. 100g schwerer als deins sein. Ich denke das fällt unter die üblichen Toleranzen.
Auf das Gewicht der Laufräder bin ich aber sehr gespannt. Tubeless ist sicher auch noch eine Option.

Gruß


----------



## Cram82 (21. März 2015)

Gestern zum ersten Mal richtig im Wald damit gewesen. Der erste Eindruck über die passende Rahmengröße mit 19 Zoll (89 SL bei 1,87) kann mehr als bestätigt werden. Das Rad fühlt sich wie eine Maßanfertigung an!!! Es hat spürbar mehr Komfort als mein altes ultra-lang-gestrecktes 26 Zoll durch die Höhe und Breite des Lenkers, ist auf der anderen Seite aber kein „Komfort-Sofa“ wie bei vielen anderen 29 Zoll Bikes die ich mal bei den Kollegen habe Probe fahren können. So ergibt sich (für mich) eine perfekte Mischung aus Komfort und Speed. Dazu ist das Handling wirklich spielerisch und hebt meine (schlechte) Fahrtechnik eine Stufe nach oben. Berghoch spürt man das absolut gesehen niedrige Gewicht, runter steht man sehr sicher im Rad und das gepaart mit hoher Agilität! In den paar Trails die dabei waren kam ich flott durch. Auf der andren Seite konnte ich sogar bei leichten Anstiegen beide Hände vom Lenker nehmen und in den Trikottaschen wühlen. Bei meinem alten Bike wäre ich dabei wahrscheinlich vor einen Baum gefahren ;-)  Also alles richtig gemacht mit dem Rad und der Größe!

Die Anbauteile passen auch perfekt. Die Bremse ist ein Gedicht, die P6 bringt Komfort und von der XX1 bin ich echt begeistert. Bin extra einen langen breiten Forstweg runter und auf etwas über 60 km/h gekommen. So gesehen reicht das 34-er Blatt oben raus locker aus. Im Mittelgebirge reicht es für Anstiege auch. Da das Rad leicht ist und viel Traktion hat, brauche ich eh nicht so ganz kleine Gänge wie an meinem alten Bike. Für lange und heftige Touren liegt ein 32-er aber schon im Keller…

Zur Gabel kann ich noch nicht so wirklich viel sagen, da keine sehr ruppigen Abschnitte auf der Tour waren. Auffällig ist aber, dass ich den Luftdruck eher für 10kg weniger Gewicht abgestimmt habe als auf der Gabel angegeben um subjektiv die beste Performance zu erreichen. Wie sieht das bei den andren mit der RS-1 aus? Hatte noch nie eine Rock-Shox und finde es nicht schlimm aber für mich funktioniert der Lock-out genau falsch herum. Ein Kabelbinder muss zusätzlich die Bremsleitung vor bösem Kontakt mit den Speichen schützen.

Musste nach der Tour nur erstmal mit ein paar weiteren Kabelbindern für Ruhe sorgen, da die Züge vor dem Lenkkopf so laut aneinander geklappert haben, das man das Gefühl hatte es wären einige Schrauben locker!

Das einzige was mir auf den Geist geht ist der Sigma Rox 6.0: Abstand vom Geber bis zum Tacho auf dem Vorbau sind 45cm. Dazu ist kein Bauteil im Weg (bis auf den Vorbau selber). Oft zeigte er nix, dann teilweise aberwitzig niedrige Geschwindigkeiten an. Jedes Mal nach dem Losfahren ging er aber sofort richtig – zumindest ein paar Meter. Auf langen Uphills ging er meist auch richtig. Jemand ne Idee? Wenn das also noch irgendwie passt mache ich bald nix anderes mehr ;-)…


----------



## salatbauchvieh (21. März 2015)

Das klappern geht mir auch auf den Sack, auch die Schaltzugverlegung innen ist scheinbar ohne Schaumstoffüberzug gemacht worden so wie das innen klappert.


----------



## Oli007_01 (21. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,
Mein C68 SL kommt auch die Woche...endlich. Direkt nach der Messe bestellt.
Schön zu lesen, daß Ihr alle von den C68 Rahmen begeistert seid.
@Cram82, sehr interessanter Bericht. Ich habe auch das 19" bestellt, bei 190 und 90cm.
Denke da lieg ich richtig. Wobei die Rahmensortierung schon irritierend war. Dein Bericht macht Mut, daß es paßt. Die 29er fallen vom OR deutlich länger aus und die C68 nochmal länger.
Ich werde zuerst auf TL umrüsten, neue Schluppen mit Milch .
Bei der Sattelstütze bin ich mir noch unschlüssig. Als ich das in der Spec gelesen hab, hab ich ers große Augen gemacht. Bisher habe ich noch nie den Sattel im Rennen runtergemacht, nichtmal auf Tour.
Ich werd es mal testen, ob es einen Virteil im technischen Downhill bietet.
Ansonsten kommt eine P6-Alu rein. Flex ist Mist, kostet nur Watt.
Apropos Watt, als erstes kommt die Kurbel raus und die P2Max rein.
Freu mich auf die Woche, sollte ja jetzt dann kommen.
Werde mene Erfahrungen berichten und freue mich über Erfahrungsaustausch.
Grüße


----------



## Oli007_01 (24. März 2015)

Servus,
Bike abgeholt heute. Eigentlich wollt ich mich dem Radl ja erst einmal in Ruhe widmen.
Also in Ruhe die Position eingestellt. Aber dann konnte ich mich nicht mehr beherrschen
Also Edge drauf und los ging's.
Das Teil ist die Rakete vom ersten Meter.
Beim Händler auf dem Hof war ich noch ein wenig verhalten ob des recht breiten Lenkers mit 74cm.
Und ein 29" fährt sich erst mal anders, allein wenn man schon das große Laufrad vor sich hat.
Naa, wie gesagt, eingestellt und los. Kurzum, meine Hausrunde abgeflogen mit nem 28er Schnitt (gut 2km/h schneller, als normal um die Jahreszeit). Wanderwege rauf und runter, schnelle Forstwege, Stufen runter steile Stiche hoch. Ich konnt anstellen was ich wollt, keine Schwächen festgestellt.
Geen wir mal die Teile der Reihe durch:
Rahmen, supersteif, leicht, stabiler Eindruck
Lenker, gewöhnungsbedürftige Brete, aber nach ein paar km alles OK
Sattelstütze, fliegt raus, zu schwer und flext, da oben nur 22,0mm. Kommt eine P6 Alu rein. Achtung: auf ausreichende Länge achten. Ich fahre Abstand Tretlager-Satteloberkante auf 80,0cm. Da benötigt es schon eine 390mm Stütze, um noch 100mm im Rahmen zu haben.
Die Schaltung XX1, meine erste SRAM, schaltet präzise und sicher, jeder Gang sitzt, egal ob nach schnellen Kurven, im Anstieg, Gelände oder Spitzkurven, sowohl für einzelne Gänge als auch mehrere.
Laufräder/Reifen sind OK, bewerte jetzt ma beides zusammen, weil eine Runde dafür zu kurz ist. Definitiv ist der Luftdruck zu hoch mit 2,5bar. Bin mit 1,8 bar max verwöhnt, Schlauchlos eben. Die kommen auch sobald als möglich drauf. Denn der hohe Druck kostet Grip und Lage.
Apropos Grip: 29" hört ma ja hat mehr Grip. STIMMT. Da kanste bergauf auf Split reintreten und jedes Watt kommt im Vortrieb an. Mit Schlauchlos wird das perfekt. Danach kann ich auch mehr zu den Laufrädern sagen (Steifigkeit und Beschleunigung).
Die Gabel ist unauffällig. Sie verrichtet ihren Dienst, ist steif. Besondere Sensibilität konnte ich noch nicht feststellen. Ist aber bei neuen Gabeln normal, müssen sich erst einfahren/-federn. Der Lockout liegt ein wenig außerhalb des Arbeitsbereiches und bedarf eines leichten Umgreifens. Da fehlt mir entweder Übung oder Cockpitfinetunung. Wie schon mit SRAM besprochen wäre ein elektronischer Lockout zukunftsweisend (bitte nicht jetzt den Thread in eine Elektronik Diskussion entarten lassen. Man kann wie gesagt auch am Cockpit arbeiten.)
Bleiben noch die Bremsen. Nach dem üblichen Einbremsen, ziehen die super durch, sehr gut dosierbar, bissig aber nicht zu agressiv. Es gibt da so die eine oder andere Spitzkehre, bei der man schon mal wegrutschen kann, auf meiner Runde: problemlos. Und die Bremse ist noch nicht voll eingefahren. Also volle Punktzahl.
Fragt sich nur warum Cube die Bremsleitung vorne in einer Schleife verlegt hat? Das muß noch durch den Tuningprozeß. Aber ist eher kosmetischer Natur.
Nun kommt noch die Power2max Kurbel dran, dann kann ich was zu objektiven Leistungsdaten sagen. Rein subjektiv gibt das Rad jedes Watt kompromisslos in Vortrieb weiter und läßt sich sehr gut im Trail beherrschen.

Kritik? Naja, die Sattelstütze verstehe ich an einem Racer nach wievor nicht. Muss man den Produktmanager demnächst mal interviewen. Die Reifen sind üblicher OEM-Standard und somit wie Pedale an die Bedürfnisse anzupassen.

Abschließendes Fazit: TOP Bike, freue mich auf die Saison und Vortrieb satt. Für mich als Rennradler ist das Bike eine echte Rennfeile. Der Werbetext auf der Cubehomepage übertreibt nicht.
So, nun geh ich mal an meine Tuningliste.
Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch einen guten Erfahrungsbericht geben.
PS: Die Rahmengröße 19" paßt mir super. Hatte vorher 20" Rahmen bei den 26ern. Perfekte Bikeposition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli007_01 (24. März 2015)

Noch ein Foto


----------



## 007ike (26. März 2015)

Sollte noch jemand ein C68 Race in 19 Zoll suchen, bei meinem Händler gibt es ab KW 17 noch eins. Infos per PM


----------



## Cram82 (26. März 2015)

Cram82 schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir auf den Geist geht ist der Sigma Rox 6.0



War vielleicht eine geniale Idee den Geber an der Kettenstrebe zu befestigen - jetzt funzt alles super!
Die RS-1 ist halt nicht so wirklich Tacho-freundlich.

Ansonsten bin ich auch nach der nun 4. Ausfahrt immer noch mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht zurück gekommen


----------



## Oli007_01 (27. März 2015)

@Cram82, mach hat nen GPS Tacho dran (Rox 10, Edge etc.), da hast das Sensoren Geschmarre net mehr;-).
Ich hab heut schon mal a weng Tuning vollzogen, Sattelstütze getauscht (jetzt P6 =-200gr). In Ermangelung der EasyTL Reifen RoRo und RaRa von Schwalbe, ha ich die OEM mal mit Milch geflutet, könnt sich ausgehen.
Vorher wog das Rad 9,70kg, jetzt bin ich schon auf 9,34kg. Das ist ordentlich. Evtl noch Carbonfelgen in der nächsten Saison, da sind nochmal -500gr drin.


----------



## Oli007_01 (27. März 2015)

Hast Du schon mal versucht zu verstehen, wie die Kassette runtergeht?
Soll recht tricky sein, da ggf das Werkzeug nicht tief genug reinpaßt und dann die Zähne innen kaputt macht. In dießen Blog hier gibt es einen guten Erfahrungsbericht:
http://hamfistedcyclist.blogspot.co.at/2013/12/sram-xx1-certain-amount-of-fail.html


----------



## Cram82 (28. März 2015)

@Oli007_01  Habe ich bis jetzt (zum Glück) noch nicht versucht. Ich nehme darüber hinaus mal stark an, das meine Shimano Abzieher da nicht rein passen. Ich glaube ich würde beim 1. Mal zu meinem Händler, ihm über die Schulter gucken und es danach selber machen. So eine Kassette ist ja auch nicht gerade billig...
Das mit dem Tacho lasse ich jetzt so. Extra neu gekauft und funktioniert jetzt astrein. Für lange Touren in unbekannten Gegenden habe ich immer noch ein Garmin zur Hand. Wäre dann doch etwas viel 2 GPS zu haben.
Das mit den Reifen/Felgen finde ich interessant. Würde mich freuen über deine Wunsch-Kombi mit Milch zu hören wenn es denn soweit ist. Werde ich sicher auch irgendwann noch machen, auch wenn ich davon bisher keine Ahnung habe. Die Vorteile liegen doch auf der Hand!
So weit ich mich hier im Forum eingelesen habe sind die Schwalbes im Komi mit Milch wohl eher zu bevorzugen...?!



Oli007_01 schrieb:


> Beim Händler auf dem Hof war ich noch ein wenig verhalten ob des recht breiten Lenkers mit 74cm.



Habe ich zunächst auch gedacht. Wobei ich mit 2 Fingern bremse und daher die Hand zumindest etwas weiter in der Mitte ist, als wenn man mit einem Finger bremst. Habe mich aber nach kurzer Zeit echt daran gewöhnt. Bin eben nur mal zum Vergleich mein altes 26 Zoll Bike mit 600 mm Lenker ein paar Meter gefahren: Das geht gar nicht mehr!!! Komischerweise sind die 400 mm am RR völlig okay.


----------



## brösmeli (28. März 2015)

Oli007_01 schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal versucht zu verstehen, wie die Kassette runtergeht?
> Soll recht tricky sein, da ggf das Werkzeug nicht tief genug reinpaßt und dann die Zähne innen kaputt macht. In dießen Blog hier gibt es einen guten Erfahrungsbericht:
> http://hamfistedcyclist.blogspot.co.at/2013/12/sram-xx1-certain-amount-of-fail.html




Ging bei mir ganz einfach mit dem Standardwerkzeug:


----------



## Beaumont (28. März 2015)

Oli007_01 schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal versucht zu verstehen, wie die Kassette runtergeht?
> Soll recht tricky sein, da ggf das Werkzeug nicht tief genug reinpaßt und dann die Zähne innen kaputt macht. In dießen Blog hier gibt es einen guten Erfahrungsbericht:
> http://hamfistedcyclist.blogspot.co.at/2013/12/sram-xx1-certain-amount-of-fail.html


Absolut kein Problem, einfacher gehts nicht! Hab das auch mit dem Shimano Abzieher gemacht, ordentlich ansetzen wie bei jeder Schraube hald dann passiert da auch nix und bei der Montage immer schön fetten, dann setzt sich auch nix fest!
@Cram82 , versuch dir anzugewöhnen mit einem Finger zu Bremsen, du hast mehr Sicherheit, Kontrolle und dadurch auch mehr Spaß beim Biken, versprochen! Mit den spitzen Bremsen heutzutage ist 2 Finger bremsen absoluter nonsens, nur blöde Angewohnheit. Sorry fürs Klugschei....!


----------



## Cram82 (29. März 2015)

Beaumont schrieb:


> versuch dir anzugewöhnen mit einem Finger zu Bremsen, du hast mehr Sicherheit, Kontrolle und dadurch auch mehr Spaß beim Biken, versprochen!



Problem: Dann komme ich mit meinen sehr kleinen Händen - zumindest auf der rechten Seite - nicht mehr an den Schalthebel. Und ständig zum Schalten umgreifen ist auch Mist. Sonst hätte ich das schon gemacht. Bei der MT8 reicht ja wirklich locker ein Finger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraksler (31. März 2015)

Hallo in die Runde,
ich habe mal eine Frage zu den beiden unteren Modellen, also die ohne C68 im Namen.
Das Cube Elite Super HPC Pro 29 wäre so in meiner Preisklasse. Vom Rahmen sind die wohl etwas anders als die C68.
Von der Ausstatung finde ich es auch sehr gut aber was mich stört ist die 31,6 Sattelstütze.
Bei einem Hardtail sollte man doch auch ein wenig Flex in der Sattelstütze haben.
Das wird mit 27,2 wohl hinhauen, aber mit 31,6 ?
Was meint Ihr dazu?

Ach ja, ich bin 1,86 mit einer Schrittweite von 94 cm. 19 Zoll wird mir wohl nicht mehr passen, müste dann wohl auf ein 21 Zoll gehen.


----------



## Beaumont (31. März 2015)

Definitiv das 21er, weil das HPC auch noch kürzer ist als das C68 bei gleicher Größe!
Und wegen dem Flex brauchst du dir da bei deiner Schrittlänge keine Sorgen machen, da ist vielleicht eine dickere sogar besser, weil du die Sattelstütze sehr weit ausgezogen haben wirst! Und wenn du doch mehr Flex haben willst brauchst dich nur um eine leichte Carbonstütze umschauen, die flexen dann noch mehr!
Das HPC ist übrigens gleich wie die 2014er Modelle, da könntest du evtl. einen super Schnapper machen wenn noch was übrig geblieben ist bei den Händlern oder online!


----------



## Beaumont (31. März 2015)

Kuck dich da mal um http://m.mhw-bike.de/search?s=Elite+hpc


----------



## Shimanoboy (31. März 2015)

Ich würde dir ja das günstiger mit der XO und Rockshox empfehlen wenn überhaupt noch was vorhanden ist. Ich sehe den Vorteil des teureren nicht wirklich.


----------



## Oli007_01 (3. April 2015)

Servus,
Ich habe zwei Reifen über, die ich zum Kauf anbiete:
Rocket Ron, 57-622 bzw. 29"x2.25" Evo, Pace Star, LiteSkin, Cube edition
Thunder Burt, 57-622 bzw. 29"x2.25" Evo, Pace Star, LiteSkin, Cube edition
Beide wurden mit dem neuen Rad (s.o.) erworben und ca. 20km gefahren.
Also absolut neuwertig, Fotos s.u.
Ich würde sie günstig abgeben.


----------



## Cram82 (12. April 2015)

@Oli007_01 : Neue Reifen schon drauf? Welche und wie gehen die? Würde dann irgendwann ja auch mal umrüsten wollen...

Gestern auf der Tour nach insgesamt ca. 300 km bis dahin kam ein Knarzen aus dem Bereich Vorbau. Beim Freihändig fahren nicht.
Zu Hause mal in Ruhe gehorcht und gewackelt: Siehe da, der Steuersatz war ein wenig locker. Habe ihn ein wenig nachgezogen und hoffe das das Problem damit behoben ist.
ABER: Kann es sein, dass bei einem solchen Rad der Steuersatz nach 300 km nachgezogen werden muss - oder hat der Händler das nicht ordentlich gemacht? Ich persönlich finde das zu früh! So etwas ist mir bei keinem meiner Räder im Ansatz bei einer solchen Laufleistung passiert. Ich hoffe mal, dass es bei euch noch nicht nötig war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli007_01 (12. April 2015)

Hallo Cram,
Klar, Reifen sind schon drauf
Vorne RocketRon, hinten Racing Ralph, beide in 57-622.
Derzeit bin ich noch bei 2bar. Das ist noch zu hart, da werd ich noch auf 1,8...1,7 runter gehen.
Derzeit lag mein Fokus aber auf dem Einbau der Wattkurbel.
Die alten SRAM Lager waren dermaßen fest, dass sie trotz Spezialwerkzeug und Draufhauen bis an die Schmerzgrenze nicht rausgingen. Hab es dann bei meinem Händler machen lassen und auch der hat erst nach Rücksprache mit Cube sich getraut noch fester draufzuhauen. Dann hat er sie rausgekriegt. Die Lager waren trocken verbaut, raubes Carbon vom Rahmen und PA GF, also glasfaserverstärkter Kunststoff, mit ca. 1 Zentel Untermaß ... da wundert einen nichts mehr.
Die Rotorlager hab ich nun gefettet eingebaut, Kurbel war danach in Minuten gewechselt und zeigt nun brav die Watt an
Was mir auf längeren Runden noch aufgefallen ist, daß der Lenker bzw. die Griffe ergonomisch suboptimal sind. Normalerweise habe ich da nie Probleme, aber es fehlt am äußeren Ende Handballenunterstützung, da entweder der Lenker zu breit und zu gerade ist bzw. die Griffe keine Korrektur ermöglichen.
Entweder schieb ich mir das alles mal auf 70cm Breite oder bau andere Griffe dran (Ergo).
Das wird aber erst noch ausgetestet.
Das mit dem Lenkkopflager kann ich nachvollziehen, da sich überschüssiges Fett verflüchtigt oder leichtes Setzen Spiel liefert, solte aber, Achtung Wortspiel, "im Rahmen" bleiben. Da ich den Lenker schon runter hatte (Spacer rausgenommen), hab ich das  eh schon neu einstellen müssen.


----------



## Cram82 (13. April 2015)

Oli007_01 schrieb:


> Was mir auf längeren Runden noch aufgefallen ist, daß der Lenker bzw. die Griffe ergonomisch suboptimal sind. Normalerweise habe ich da nie Probleme, aber es fehlt am äußeren Ende Handballenunterstützung, da entweder der Lenker zu breit und zu gerade ist bzw. die Griffe keine Korrektur ermöglichen.
> Entweder schieb ich mir das alles mal auf 70cm Breite oder bau andere Griffe dran (Ergo)


Auf meiner einen langen Tour (90 km 1900 hm) ist mir das auch aufgefallen. Ich glaube aber nicht das es an der Lenkerbreite liegt, sondern eher an den Griffen. Ich würde daher GA1 Griffe von Ergon verbauen - die gibt es auch in blau 
Griffe mit vergrößerter Auflagefläche entspannen zwar, sind aber im Trail (zumindest für mich) unbrauchbar, da sich die Griffweite verändert und man die Bremse nicht mehr so gut kontrollieren kann. Hatte ich mal an meinem alten Bike - das war nix für mich.
Fährt sich dein Bike denn tubless merklich besser? Wattkurbel fände ich auch geil, aber nach 3 Rädern in 3 Jahren wird es schwer der Frau so etwas zu erklären...
Ein Bild mit der neuen Kurbel fände aber sicher nicht nur ich interessant ;-)


P.S. gutes Wortspiel mit dem Rahmen!


----------



## Oli007_01 (13. April 2015)

Here we go.
Das mit den Rädern kenn ich...


----------



## MtbBergsteiger (20. April 2015)

Moin,

Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Montage der RS1? Das ja ne Fummelei!
Irgendwelche Tricks?


----------



## Shimanoboy (20. April 2015)

Fummeln  Die Luftseite musst du vermutlich hochdrücken und eben versuchen die Standrohre parallel zu halten.
Dann die Achse einfädeln und solange rumdrücken und drehen bis sie durchgeht.


----------



## MtbBergsteiger (20. April 2015)

Ja zu zweit kein Problem! Aber allein da stehste da und hast bedauerlicherweis nur zwei Hände!
Paar mal ausprobiert, ausflippen!


----------



## Oli007_01 (21. April 2015)

Bergsteiger,
Gaaaanz ruhig, Rohre ausrichten, Bremsscheibe einschieben, linke Seite ein wenig kompromieren, Stechachse von rechts einführen, links nachdrücken und drin ist's.
Geht schon, verlangt ein wenig mehr Konzentration als früher, aber geht.
Wenn das Rad im Montageständer hängt, nervt's.


----------



## MtbBergsteiger (22. April 2015)

Ok, wo hängt das Bike dann bei dir, damit es nicht nervt?


----------



## Oli007_01 (22. April 2015)

Bergsteiger,
Am besten hängt es gar nicht. Das heisst: Du nimmst es am Vorbau und fädelst mit der anderen Hand das Vorderrad in die Bremse ein.
Rest wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Lacoon (30. April 2015)

Ich würde mir gerne das Cube Elite C86 Race kaufen.

Stehe vor der Entscheidung zwischen 17 und 19 Zoll.

Ich bin 180cm groß bei 86cm Schrittlänge.

Ich bin bis vor kurzem das Canyon GC CF SL in M und L gefahren (https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3647) wobei mir das L besser gepasst hat.

Jetzt hat das C68 in L ein etwas längeres Oberrohr 618 (Cube) zu 610 (Canyon) bei fast gleichem Reach 428 (Cube) zu 431,2 (Canyon).

Ich habe hier im Thread sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen gehört...

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanoboy (30. April 2015)

Also ich hatte das alte Elite mit 602 mm Oberrohrlänge und das hat gepasst. Ich würde auf keinen Fall größer fahren wollen, weshalb das aktuelle Elite mir von der Geo nicht gefällt.  Zu gestreckt mag ich nicht. Man kann zwar den Vorbau kürzer fahren aber das ändert nunmal nichts an dem Langen Radstand was mich persönlich auch nervt. 
Ich denke du kannst 17 Zoll fahren wenn du kein Problem mit einer Kompakten Position hast, allerdings musst du gucken ob du mit der Sattelstütze auskommst, da das Sitzrohr mit 42 cm relativ kurz ist. 

Beachte auch den kurzen Reach von 409 mm, nicht das es im Stehen zu eng wird.


Ich bin 182,5 cm mit 86er Schrittlänge.


----------



## Beaumont (30. April 2015)

Ich fahr das 19er bei 182 und Sitzlänge 79cm, bei der Schrittlänge tu ich mir immer etwas schwer beim messen, müssten aber so ca. 88-89cm sein. Mir passt das Bike super! Bei dir könnte schon das 17er auch passen, wie schauts mit Probesitzen aus bei deinem Händler?


----------



## Lacoon (30. April 2015)

Das Rad ist in meiner Umgebung überall ausverkauft. Ein Händler ca 400km entfernt hats noch (online). Bin daher recht unschlüssig.


----------



## Lacoon (1. Mai 2015)

denke aber von der geo ist es ja nicjt so viel anders als das canyon oder? 8mm längeres oberrohr in grösse l sollte nicht die welt sein. bekonme das elite race für 3500euro dahwr sehr verlockend


----------



## tschubi82 (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen
Habe das "Cube Elite C68  sl 29 teamline" gekauft und habe eine Frage bei der Installation der Sattelstütze (Kind Shock LEV Integra).
Bike: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-elite-c68-sl-29-teamline-229985
Die Kabelführung für die Höhenverstellung mit dem Schalter am Lenker ist mir nicht ganz klar. Kan das Kabel komplett intern geroutet werden oder muss ich dies aussen am Rahmen herumführen? Ist leider auf den Fotos nicht zu sehen. Hat jemand Erfahrung bei der Installation? Mir ist vorallem nicht ganz klar wo das Kabel unten rauskommen soll und wie das Routing bis zum Schalter am Lenker ist.

Merci und Gruss


----------



## Cram82 (5. Mai 2015)

Lacoon schrieb:


> Ich würde mir gerne das Cube Elite C86 Race kaufen.



Cool, da konnte Cube den Faseranteil nochmal deutlich erhöhen ;-)

Spaß beiseite.
Ich würde bei deinen Maßen eher zu 17 Zoll greifen. Ist noch wendiger und verspielter. Laufruhig ist das Ding sowieso! Über den Vorbau kann man ja immer noch ein wenig ändern.
Es sei denn man möchte sehr aufrecht (Touren) fahren, aber dann würde ich mir nicht so ein Racebike kaufen... (meine Meinung)!


----------



## Beaumont (11. Juni 2015)

Mehr Bilder (Detailbilder) gibts in meinem Album


----------



## 007ike (11. Juni 2015)

die Tune Stütze hatte ich auch, leider ist die verdammt noch mal ständig in den Rahmen gerutscht. beim klemmen mit 1NM mehr wie angegeben ist sie dann leider gebrochen.


----------



## Beaumont (12. Juni 2015)

007ike schrieb:


> die Tune Stütze hatte ich auch, leider ist die verdammt noch mal ständig in den Rahmen gerutscht. beim klemmen mit 1NM mehr wie angegeben ist sie dann leider gebrochen.



Ha, exakt wie bei mir! Nach rutschen nochmal um 1NM mehr und knack, kaputt!
Jetzt steckt eine Syntace P6 Carbon drin, passt eh besser ins Konzept! Trocken verbaut so wie vom Hersteller empfohlen und kein rutschen, spitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ketis (12. Juni 2015)

tschubi82 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Habe das "Cube Elite C68  sl 29 teamline" gekauft und habe eine Frage bei der Installation der Sattelstütze (Kind Shock LEV Integra).
> Bike: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-elite-c68-sl-29-teamline-229985
> Die Kabelführung für die Höhenverstellung mit dem Schalter am Lenker ist mir nicht ganz klar. Kan das Kabel komplett intern geroutet werden oder muss ich dies aussen am Rahmen herumführen? Ist leider auf den Fotos nicht zu sehen. Hat jemand Erfahrung bei der Installation? Mir ist vorallem nicht ganz klar wo das Kabel unten rauskommen soll und wie das Routing bis zum Schalter am Lenker ist.
> ...



Lösung gefunden? Ansonsten mach ich mal foto wie es aussehen kann / soll laut cube


----------



## Yberion666 (12. Juni 2015)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Ha, exakt wie bei mir! Nach rutschen nochmal um 1NM mehr und knack, kaputt!
> Jetzt steckt eine Syntace P6 Carbon drin, passt eh besser ins Konzept! Trocken verbaut so wie vom Hersteller empfohlen und kein rutschen, spitze.



Syntace empfiehlt trocken? Ich benutze immer Montagepaste. Also kein Fett, sondern die mit Kunststoffkügelchen drin. Trocken montiert können Carbonstützen in Carbonrahmen ziemlich übel festbacken. Habe da schon schlimme Geschichten gehört. Aber wenn Syntace trocken empfiehlt, dann scheint es ja zu funktionieren.
Schönes Rad übrigens! Gefällt mir auch, dass da KEINE RS-1 verbaut ist. Die sieht man an den Elites mittlerweile so häufig.


----------



## R.T. (15. Juni 2015)

Gibt es bei den Rahmen des 2015er Elite einen Unterschied zwischen *C68* und *Super HPC*? Dass das C68 länger ist und keine Aufnahme für den Umwerfer hat, habe ich schon gelesen... Und sonst? Herstellungsverfahren? Gewicht?


----------



## Yberion666 (15. Juni 2015)

Bei den C68-Rahmen werden, die Fasern "plattgedrück", so dass sich der effektive Zwischenraum zwischen den Fasern verkleinert. Somit erhält man einen höheren Faseranteil. Cube spricht hier von 68% (daher der Name C68). Die anderen Rahmen sollen einen Faseranteil von etwa 60% haben. Durch den höheren Faseranteil hat der Werkstoff einen höhere Festigkeit. Daher kann man entweder bei gleichem Gewicht stabilere Rahmen bauen oder aber bei gleicher Stabilität leichtere Rahmen bauen. Cube hat meines Wissens nach den zweiten Weg gewählt. Daher müssten die C68-Rahmen leichter sein als die Super HPC Rahmen.


----------



## Shimanoboy (15. Juni 2015)

100g leichter sind sie beim Elite.
Soweit ich weis gibt es jetzt auch ein Fully mit C62 im Namen für 2016.


----------



## Yberion666 (15. Juni 2015)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> 100g leichter sind sie beim Elite.
> Soweit ich weis gibt es jetzt auch ein Fully mit C62 im Namen für 2016.



Weiß man da schon was näheres? Ich warte darauf, dass mal ein Nachfolger für das AMS 100 kommt. Am besten noch was aggressiveres. Der aktuelle Rahmen hat sich ja seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr verändert. Stereos gibt es ja mittlerweile genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanoboy (15. Juni 2015)

Ich meine, dass es sich dabei um ein AMS gehandelt hat aber ich wollte nicht spekulieren. Näheres weis ich immo auch nicht.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Azzenkalle (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo, 

ich habe mir das Cube Elite Pro Blackline geholt und es wurde heute geliefert. Leider sind am Rahmen sowas wie Lackfehler bzw. etwas unschöne Stellen zu sehen. Besonders am hinteren Rahmenende sieht das für mich etwas merkwürdig aus. Ich bin gerade irgendwie unschlüssig ob es nun am Material liegt oder was das sonst sein kann. 

Hier mal einige Bilder dazu: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ha4v5imtbqyd04u/AADsntugCjVFb_tzIXqsquOLa?dl=0 

Hat einer von euch damit ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Was meint ihr zu den Bildern? 

VG Kalle


----------



## Shimanoboy (5. Juli 2015)

Ich denke, dass es normal ist und an der Verarbeitung des Carbons liegt.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Azzenkalle (5. Juli 2015)

Hab ich auch gedacht. Trotzdem siehts gerade hier (https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ha4v5imtbqyd04u/AADsntugCjVFb_tzIXqsquOLa?dl=0&preview=IMG_1132.JPG) komisch aus. Meinst du nicht?

Ist erst mein 2. Carbon Rahmen und daher hält sich meine Erfahrung noch in Grenzen aber beim 1. hatte ich das gar nicht.


----------



## Shimanoboy (5. Juli 2015)

Ja das ist normal. Sieht bei meinem Müsing genauso aus.
Die oberste Schicht ist einfach in UD gehalten und nicht gewoben. Wobei bei dir beides der Fall ist.


----------



## Shimanoboy (5. Juli 2015)




----------



## Azzenkalle (5. Juli 2015)

Alles klar Danke.


----------



## ketis (8. Juli 2015)

falls ihr jemand kennt der eines noch sucht.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/621975-cube-elite-c-68-sl-teamline


----------



## Tobias_B. (8. Juli 2015)

Bist du Händler?


----------



## ketis (8. Juli 2015)

Nö. Wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unocal76 (21. Juli 2015)

Moin,

ich wollte bei meinem Händler das C68 Race bestellen, leider anscheinend nicht mehr bestellbar...

Weiß jemand, wann die Nachfolgemodelle vorgestellt werden ?

Da ich nach Diebstahl von 26 auf 29 Laufräder umsteigen möchte, bin ich mir noch etwas unschlüssig mit der Rahmengrösse. Ich bin 186cm mit einer Schrittlänge von 89cm. Ich habe zwar einige Größen mit 29er probegefahren, aber es fühlt sich alles komisch an und längere Fahrten waren nicht machbar. Ich bin mittlerweile eher auf längeren Touren unterwegs, von daher tendiere ich zum 21er, was meinen die Experten dazu ?


Danke und Gruß

Martin


----------



## Shimanoboy (21. Juli 2015)

Die Nachfolgemodelle werden bei der Cube Händler Veranstaltung gezeigt, aber für den Kunden erst auf der Eurobike.

Ich würde sagen, dass beides passt. 
Die Oberrohre sind zu letztem Jahr länger geworden, weshalb du dir aussuchen kannst, ob du das 19" mit längerem Vorbau oder das 21" mit kürzerem fahren willst. Ich tendiere ja lieber zur kleineren Größe weil da der Radstand kürzer ist und mir das wichtig ist. 
Aber so gestreckt und mit viel Überhöhung wie beim 26er wirst du bei keiner der beiden Größen sitzen, auch wenn das Steuerrohr beim 19" kürzer ist.
Letztendlich kannst nur du das durch probieren herausfinden.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unocal76 (22. Juli 2015)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Die Nachfolgemodelle werden bei der Cube Händler Veranstaltung gezeigt, aber für den Kunden erst auf der Eurobike.
> 
> Ich würde sagen, dass beides passt.
> Die Oberrohre sind zu letztem Jahr länger geworden, weshalb du dir aussuchen kannst, ob du das 19" mit längerem Vorbau oder das 21" mit kürzerem fahren willst. Ich tendiere ja lieber zur kleineren Größe weil da der Radstand kürzer ist und mir das wichtig ist.
> ...




Also gibt's wohl erst zum nächsten Jahr ein neues Bike :-( Bis die Räder dann lieferbar sind...


Ich muss zugeben, dass ich ziemlich wenig Plan vom Biken habe. Mein geklautes Rad hatte ich für teures Geld gebraucht gekauft, voller Unwissen über Größen oder Unterschiede bei den Rädern. Rückwirkend betrachtet war es deutlich zu klein für mein Empfinden, hat mich aber trotzdem 7 Jahre begleitet.
So ganz klar ist mir auch nicht die Einstufung als Racebike beim Cube, bzw. ich begreife nicht so ganz die Unterschiede. Wenn ich recht betrachte sollte doch die Geometrie und die 29er LR wesentlich tourentauglicher sein als mein alter Hobel.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin immer sehr viel gefahren, lange Strecken als auch kurze Strecken im Gelände, mittlerweile aber überwiegend Touren ab ca. 50km aufwärts und im wesentlichen ohne viele Höhenmeter (bin norddeutsches Kind), aber ich hab mir nie Gedanken gemacht ob ich dafür jetzt ein Fully oder Enduro bräuchte, geschweige denn, ob ich grad ein Trail oder Alpencross zwischen Nord und Ostsee fahre


----------



## MtbBergsteiger (22. Juli 2015)

29er Hardi, 19 Zoll Rahmen, würde ich empfehlen!!!
Habe fast deine Körpermaße, 19 Zoll war ideal bei mir. Du wirst ja auch keine Trails großartig fahren?!
Ich glaube 21 Zoll wird zu gestreckt!


----------



## Beaumont (22. Juli 2015)

MtbBergsteiger schrieb:


> 29er Hardi, 19 Zoll Rahmen, würde ich empfehlen!!!
> Habe fast deine Körpermaße, 19 Zoll war ideal bei mir. Du wirst ja auch keine Trails großartig fahren?!
> Ich glaube 21 Zoll wird zu gestreckt!



Dann ist der 90mm Vorbau aber Minimum, eher sogar 100mm!
Ich, 182 mit 89er Schritt, fahre das 19er und es passt wunderbar mit dem 90mm Vorbau!
Hast schwierige Maße aber ich würde schon eher zu 21" tendieren und wenns etwas zu gestreckt ist, einen 75mm Vorbau verbauen, für Touren onehin besser zu fahren...


----------



## Unocal76 (22. Juli 2015)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Dann ist der 90mm Vorbau aber Minimum, eher sogar 100mm!
> Ich, 182 mit 89er Schritt, fahre das 19er und es passt wunderbar mit dem 90mm Vorbau!
> Hast schwierige Maße aber ich würde schon eher zu 21" tendieren und wenns etwas zu gestreckt ist, einen 75mm Vorbau verbauen, für Touren onehin besser zu fahren...



Ich glaube auch, dass ich eher zu 21" tendiere. Wahrscheinlich ist das C68 Race eh völlig überdimensioniert bei meinen Strecken... Ich habs vor einem halben Jahr live sehen können und es hatte diesen "muss ich haben" Faktor 


Wie lang ist denn der Vorbau "serienmäßig" ?


----------



## Beaumont (22. Juli 2015)

Unocal76 schrieb:


> Wie lang ist denn der Vorbau "serienmäßig" ?



Beim 19er 90mm, ich denke aber beim 21er ist sogar ein 100mm verbaut?!
Den könntest auf jedenfall mal gegen einen 90mm tauschen und eventuell einen 75mm probieren.


----------



## Unocal76 (22. Juli 2015)

für mein Verständnis kommt der Lenker beim 21er höher. Mit entsprechend kürzeren Vorbau komme ich also in eine aufrechtere Sitzhaltung. Oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch ?


----------



## Beaumont (22. Juli 2015)

Richtig verstanden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanoboy (22. Juli 2015)

Aber das Bike definitiv nach der Eurobike bestellen, sonst wird es schwierig mit der Beschaffung. 


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobias_B. (22. Juli 2015)

Wird wahrscheinlich 500 Euro mehr kosten als dieses Jahr.


----------



## Shimanoboy (22. Juli 2015)

Ich denke max. 300€ oder für den selben Preis schlechter ausgestattet.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unocal76 (22. Juli 2015)

Wieso denkt ihr, dass es deutlich teurer wird ?


----------



## Shimanoboy (22. Juli 2015)

Wegen dem Euro/Dollar Kurs. 
Alle Hersteller haben die Preise erhöht oder erhöhen sie noch.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unocal76 (22. Juli 2015)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt... 

Mein Händler hat mir ein 2015er Stereo HPC 120 Race in 20" angeboten, dies hatte er für einen Kunden wohl mal bestellt und es wurde nie abgeholt. 
Ich werde mal testen,muss dafür aber trotzdem 70km fahren. Lohnt sich der Aufwand ? Ich bin noch nie ein Fully gefahren und vermute, dass es fürs Platte Land ziemlich sinnfrei ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unocal76 (24. Juli 2015)

So es ist geschafft 

Über Umwege besorgt mir mein Händler das C68 Race in 21" 

Bin bei ihm ein GTC SLT29 in 19" und ein HPA Pro29 in 21" ausgiebig gefahren und habe mich für eine 21er Größe entschieden. Er meinte, die Geometrie ist ähnlich und das Feintuning machen wir dann am C68 

So kann ich dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder aufs Rad und muss mich weder mit höheren Preisen, noch mit Lieferterminen im nächsten Jahr rumärgern


----------



## Tobias_B. (24. Juli 2015)

Unocal76 schrieb:


> So es ist geschafft
> 
> Über Umwege besorgt mir mein Händler das C68 Race in 21"
> 
> ...


nice! freut mich!


----------



## Unocal76 (11. September 2015)

Nach einer kleinen Leidensgeschichte und einigem Heckmeck habe ich jetzt gute 350km mit dem C68 zurückgelegt.

Nun stelle ich fest, dass mir relativ schnell der Daumen an der linken Hand leicht taub wird und insbesondere bei längerer Strecke die Handgelenke sich bemerkbar machen (keine Schmerzen aber wahrnehmbar)

Der Daumen könnte auch mit einem Kapselriss im Zeigefinger zu tun haben, kann den Finger noch nicht so wirklich 100% bewegen und bin deshalb evtl. verkrampft.

Durch den breiten Lenker komme ich mit dem Brustkorb ziemlich weit nach unten, wenn ich die Arme noch locker angewinkelt habe und die Handgelenke grade stehen. Ich erwische mich jedoch schnell dabei, dass ich die Arme durchstrecke und die Handgelenke anwinkle, dann merke ichs nicht so schnell im Rücken 
Habe ich vielleicht doch die falsche Größe gewählt oder ists einfach nur die Umstellung bzw. eine zu schwache Rückenmuskulatur ?


----------



## Newbie_0815 (21. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen. Ich interessiere mich für das Elite C68 in 19" und wollte dabei wissen ob es bei den Rahmen 2015 (verschiedene Quellen sprechen beim Oberrohr entweder von 622 oder 598) und 2016 (laut Homepage Oberrohr 618) in der Geo Unterschiede gibt? Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand sagen, worin dann der Sinn vom C62 ist?

MfG


----------



## Tobias_B. (21. September 2015)

Newbie_0815 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen. Ich interessiere mich für das Elite C68 in 19" und wollte dabei wissen ob es bei den Rahmen 2015 (verschiedene Quellen sprechen beim Oberrohr entweder von 622 oder 598) und 2016 (laut Homepage Oberrohr 618) in der Geo Unterschiede gibt? Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand sagen, worin dann der Sinn vom C62 ist?
> 
> MfG


Der Rahmen ist absolut gleich. Und die C:68 Modelle sollen einfach die Oberklasse Modelle von den anderen abtrennen. Schon fast schon ein bisschen wie bei Specialized und S-Works. Die Rahmen haben aber einen höheren Faseranteil, deshalb auch leichter (weniger Hartz) und steifer.


----------



## Newbie_0815 (22. September 2015)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Wenn ich also das Cube Elite C68 Race 29 Teamline 2015 mit dem des 2016 vergleiche, sind es nur Kleinigkeiten die verschieden sind, oder? Das 2015 wäre sogar 200 g leichter.

MfG


----------



## Tobias_B. (29. September 2015)

Im Endeffekt ist das 2015er günstiger und besser ausgestattet. Ich hab noch ein 19 Zoll im Laden, bei Bedarf kannst du dich ja mal melden.


----------



## Newbie_0815 (30. September 2015)

Danke, bin jedoch mit einem Händler schon im Gespräch. Falls das nichts wird komme ich gerne darauf zurück.

MfG


----------



## Kraksler (4. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich interessiere mich jetzt auch für ein Cube Elite. Dazu hätte ich zwei Fragen an Euch.
1. Die Elite Rahmen haben laut Beschreibung eine interne Dropper Post Vorbereitung. Wo kommt das Kabel wieder aus dem Rahmen? Ist das etwa unten am Tretlager? Wie bekommt man von da das Kabel bis zum Lenker befestigt? Oder kommt das Kabel dann doch mit dem Kabel der Schaltwerkskabel raus?

2. Ich bin 1,86 m und Schrittweite 94 cm! Lange Beine und kurzer Oberkörper. Bei meinem derzeitigen Rad habe ich den Sattel von Mitte Tretlager bis zur Sattelgestängebefestigung. 79,5 cm. Würdet Ihr mir daher eher zu einem 19" oder 21" Rahmen raten. Bei einem 19" Rahmen wäre die Stattelstütze 32,5 cm draussen. Bei einer 40 cm Stütze wären nur noch 7,5 cm im Rahmen. Denke das wäre was wenig. Eine variable Sattelstütze mit 27,2 zu finden die da dann passt um so mehr. 

3. Die 1 fach Rahmen haben da wo sonst die Umferferbefestigung ist ein kleines Gewinde ( oder so ähnlich) wofür ist das?

LG Ralph


----------



## Beaumont (4. Oktober 2015)

Zu 1. 21"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias_B. (4. Oktober 2015)

Der Eingang für die Stütze ist unterhalb des Tretlagers ; http://www.cube.eu/produkte/hardtail/elite/cube-elite-c68-sl-29-1x-teamline-2016/#&gid=1&pid=1

Du kannst auf jeden Fall beide Rahmen fahren, würde mir da halt echt nicht so einen Kopf machen wie viel beim 19 und 21er - ist komisch!

Der Elite Rahmen hat die größte Oberrohrlänge, also würde ich an deiner Stelle den 19er Rahmen nehmen, wenn du einen kurzen Oberkörper hast, könntest aber genauso auch den 21er fahren wenn du es laufruhiger haben willst. Vielleicht konnte ich ja helfen.


----------



## Beaumont (23. Oktober 2015)

Hat schon mal jemand den Schaltzug getauscht? Kann ich das einfach rausziehen und ein neues einfädeln ohne Probleme?
Sieht von außen so aus als wär da eine durchgängiger Außenhülle im Rahmen verlegt! Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Tobias_B. (23. Oktober 2015)

Nope, die liegen frei im Rahmen. Wenn dus richtig machen willst brauchst einen Liner


----------



## Beaumont (23. Oktober 2015)

Hmmm, bist du dir da sicher? War erst nochmal beim Bike und hab mal die vordere Zugöffnung abgeschraubt und da sieht man eigentlich ganz deutlich das da eine Außenhülle komplett verlegt ist. Merkt man auch wenn man hinten und vorne abwechselnd etwas zieht! Hast du beim C68 schonmal den Innenzug gewechselt?


----------



## Cubebube (25. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen, habe seit 4 Wochen ein C68 ; )
meine Frage ist :
Weiß jemand welche genaue Bezeichnung das Rot am Unterrohr hat ?
Habe mir mit dem Fahrradträger einen Kratzer reingemacht und wollte ihn ausbessern .
Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## Tobias_B. (26. Oktober 2015)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Hmmm, bist du dir da sicher? War erst nochmal beim Bike und hab mal die vordere Zugöffnung abgeschraubt und da sieht man eigentlich ganz deutlich das da eine Außenhülle komplett verlegt ist. Merkt man auch wenn man hinten und vorne abwechselnd etwas zieht! Hast du beim C68 schonmal den Innenzug gewechselt?



wir ziehen die Liner in der Werkstatt immer raus. Wenn du mal den Zug wechseln willst musst du den Liner von unten aus nach oben durchfädeln, dann ist das auch kein Problem.

Dann kannste dir praktisch nen Tunnel mit Führung durch den Rahmen machen.

Wenn man ein bisschen geschickt ist gehts auch ohne Liner. Wenn sich die Züge kreuzen ist das normalerweise nicht schlimm : )


----------



## brösmeli (16. November 2015)




----------



## brösmeli (16. November 2015)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 437104
> Anhang anzeigen 437105Anhang anzeigen 437106



Habe doch die grösse gewechselt und gleich bei einem lukrativen angebot zugeschlagen. 
Bin happy!


----------



## brösmeli (16. November 2015)

Ich weiss. Leitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubinator (16. November 2015)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 437104
> Anhang anzeigen 437105Anhang anzeigen 437106



Gefällt mir sehr gut!  
Sind das Carbonlaufräder und weißt du evtl. was die wiegen?


----------



## brösmeli (16. November 2015)

Ja ist das 15er modell. Konnte es leider nicht wägen.


----------



## Vincy (16. November 2015)

Sind Carbonfelgen, aber nicht besonders leicht.


----------



## brösmeli (16. November 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Sind Carbonfelgen, aber nicht besonders leicht.


Weisst du welche dt swiss das sind? Gewicht?


----------



## Vincy (16. November 2015)

CUBE CSW MC 4.9 straightpull Carbon Wheelset, 28 spokes, 15QR/X12, 622x21C tubeless ready.
http://2015.cube.eu/bikes/mtb-hardtail/elite/cube-elite-c68-slt-29-zeroblack-2015/

Mess mal da an den Felgen die Maße (Breite, Höhe).
http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/Felgen-MTB/XMC-350


----------



## brösmeli (17. November 2015)

Ist ws. keine dt swiss felge: ca. 24 mm hoch. Breite 26 mm. 
Bei dt swiss habe keine solche gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (17. November 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> CUBE CSW MC 4.9 straightpull Carbon Wheelset, 28 spokes, 15QR/X12, 622x21C tubeless ready.
> 
> Mess mal da an den Felgen die Maße (Breite, Höhe).
> http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/Felgen-MTB/XMC-350



Ich glaub es sind reynolds felgen mit dt swiss naben:

http://www.reynoldscycling.com/wheels/BLACKLABEL-29-XC

1440 g wäre aber ein super wert.


----------



## Vincy (17. November 2015)

Die Cube Felge hat aber 21mm Maulweite, die Reynolds dagegen nur 19mm.
Das angegebene Gewicht ist da auch mit normalen CL Naben, nicht mit einer VR-Nabe für eine RS1. Die ist nämlich etwas schwerer. 
http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/Naben-MTB/240s-straightpull-PS

Width:
External: 26.00 mm , Internal: 19.00 mm
Rim Depth:
24.00 mm
http://www.reynoldscycling.com/wheels/BLACKLABEL-29-XC


----------



## MtbBergsteiger (19. November 2015)

Den Laufradsatz wird man so nicht finden, ist ein Cube-eigener Aufbau für die Cube Modellpalette


----------



## Moga (26. Dezember 2015)

Würdet ihr die RS-1 oder eine Sid empfehlen? 
Bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchten  und  bin mir da noch nicht  so ganz sicher. 
Vielleicht  hat ja sogar jemand eins zu verkaufen  .


----------



## sheld (27. Dezember 2015)

Hi Moga,
ich habe mich vor zwei Monaten bewußt für eine Sid entschieden. Die Rs 1 ist zwar eine top Gabel, aber ich sehe aus Wartungssicht die Technik als zu empfindlich (z.B. Stoßgefahr am Tauchtohr, schneller Schlauch-Mantel und Radwechsel). Zudem ist die Austattung der Bikes auch sehr unterschiedlich. Die Modelle aus 2015 mit einer Rs 1 sind entwerder mit einfach Kurbel oder mit der neuen Di 2 Schaltung ausgestattet. Mir war zweifach und keine elektronik am Bike noch wichtiger als das Gabelmodell, so meine Wahl: das Cube Elite c68 race 29 teamline 2015 in 21 Zoll.
Ich bin 1,93 groß und leider ist es mir einen Ticken zu klein. Wer Interesse hat, ich würde es verkaufen oder gegen ein 23 Zoll tauschen.


----------



## frytom (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich fahre seit 3 Monaten eine 29er RS-1 mit 120 mm an meinem Cube Stereo. Null Probleme. Es besteht keine Gefahr, dass den Standrohren etwas passiert, denn sie liegen ja überhaupt nicht im Bereich, wo durch die Reifen Material hochgeschleudert wird. Die USD-Standrohre werden sogar besser geschützt, ganz im Gegesatz zu dem normalen Federgabeln, wo die Standrohre immer unter Beschuss stehen.
Wenn die Gabel-Performance nicht zu toppen ist, dann wähle eine RS-1. Ist, imho die beste Gabel, die ich bisher gefahren habe. Die RS-1 hat nur eine relative schwache Torsionssteifigkeit (es gibt dazu auch "praxisferne" Videos, wo jemand die RS-1 verdreht, bei zwischen die Beine geklemmten Vorderrad), was aber für die Praxis, nämlich das Fahren total unerheblich ist. Dafür ist die Bremssteifigkeit praxisrelevant brachial und das butterweiche, feinstfühlige Ansprechen der Gabel - ist phantastisch.


----------



## edi6800 (28. Dezember 2015)

sheld schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,93 groß und leider ist es mir einen Ticken zu klein.



Darf ich fragen, was Du für eine Schrittlänge hast - ich bin "nur" 1,83, allerdings bei 'ner 88er Schrittlänge. Fahre aktuell ein 2015er 21" Reaction GTC SLT und schiele auf ein Elite C:68. Da die Elite-Geo aber doch noch merkbar race-orientierter daherkommt, bin ich unschlüssig, ob nicht eher ein 19er angezeigt wäre.


----------



## 007ike (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin 1,82 und hab ne86er Schrittlänge. Fahre das Elite Race 2015 in 19 Zoll. Denke größer sollte es nicht sein.
Das Teil geht richtig voran, ist wendig genug und relativ komfortabel.
Kannst du es testen?


----------



## Moga (29. Dezember 2015)

Könnt ihr mir sagen, welche Schaftlänge ich mindestens brauche bei 19zoll Rahmen? Wäre echt super, wenn jemand nachmessen würde!


----------



## brösmeli (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube die steuerkopflänge ist 110 mm? Kannst es auf der homepage nachschauen. Dazu kommen noch vorbau und deine spacer. So kannst du es ausrechnen. Vllt. für den gabelkonus noch ca. 3 mm berechnen. So kommen ca. 175 mm zusammen. Ohne gewähr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (1. Januar 2016)

Okay, danke!

Was fahrt ihr für Lenker? Überlege einen Vector Carbon Low5 mit 8° zu montieren.


----------



## brösmeli (2. Januar 2016)

Moga schrieb:


> Okay, danke!
> 
> Was fahrt ihr für Lenker? Überlege einen Vector Carbon Low5 mit 8° zu montieren.



Hallo moga

Bist du am aufbauen eines cube elites. Welchen rahmen hast du?
Oder hast du dir ein komplettrad ersteigert und bist nun am tunen. 

Ich fahre das elite c68 slt 2015 mit rs-1 und xtr di2. Eine super machine!


----------



## Moga (2. Januar 2016)

Baue auf. Habe mir einen neuen Rahmen ersteigert. Gabel nehme ich Sid XX. Spline One Laufräder. Xtr Bremsen. 10Fach Xtr Schaltung. Bin mir nur beim Lenker nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## brösmeli (2. Januar 2016)

Hört sich toll an. Wird bestimmt schnell werden. Fahre ebenfalls syntace vector. Ich glaube es ist ein high 5. 
baue das rad auf dann siehst du wie es um die sattelüberhöhung steht. Jenachdem kannst einen erhöhten oder einen minus 5 mm nehmen. Andererseits kannst du mit spacern oder mit verschiedenen vorbauwinkeln dasselbe herausholen.


----------



## Moga (2. Januar 2016)

Kann man einen high5 auch umdrehen?


----------



## Moga (10. Januar 2016)

Ist das richtig,  dass ich einen integrierten  Steuersatz brauche? 
Dann sollte der passen: https://www.wowbikeparts.de/fsa/n42-48cf-acb-steuersatz?sai=62483&gclid=CPy18JSLn8oCFQkIwwodkLQOFA

Oder?


----------



## Radblitz1 (26. Januar 2016)

Moin Moin, welche Rahmengröße würdet Ihr mir empfehlen 19 oder 21 Zoll? Größe 186cm und SL 91. Fahre Langstreckenrennen u. a. Salzkammergut Throphy und 24 Std. Rennen aber auch kurze und knackige.


----------



## edi6800 (26. Januar 2016)

Radblitz1 schrieb:


> Moin Moin, welche Rahmengröße würdet Ihr mir empfehlen 19 oder 21 Zoll? Größe 186cm und SL 91. Fahre Langstreckenrennen u. a. Salzkammergut Throphy und 24 Std. Rennen aber auch kurze und knackige.


Ich glaube, dass Du mit Deinen Maßen das Parademodell für das 21"er bist!


----------



## Tobias_B. (26. Januar 2016)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass Du mit Deinen Maßen das Parademodell für das 21"er bist!



genau so ist es! 19er wird dir mein Elite garantiert zu eng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sheld (26. Januar 2016)

Radblitz1 schrieb:


> Moin Moin, welche Rahmengröße würdet Ihr mir empfehlen 19 oder 21 Zoll? Größe 186cm und SL 91. Fahre Langstreckenrennen u. a. Salzkammergut Throphy und 24 Std. Rennen aber auch kurze und knackige.


Hi Radblitz1,
bin 195 groß, SL 93 fahre seid vier Monaten das Race in 21 Zoll. Ist gefühlt für mich einen Ticken zu klein (z.B. Sattelstange am Anschlag).
Will meins verkaufen und mir ein 23 Zoll holen.


----------



## Tobias_B. (26. Januar 2016)

sheld schrieb:


> Hi Radblitz1,
> bin 195 groß, SL 93 fahre seid vier Monaten das Race in 21 Zoll. Ist gefühlt für mich einen Ticken zu klein (z.B. Sattelstange am Anschlag).
> Will meins verkaufen und mir ein 23 Zoll holen.



Aber kein Händler hat dir das 21er verkauft oder?


----------



## sheld (26. Januar 2016)

Doch. bin es auch auf dem Hof Probe gefahren. Laut Tabelle bin ich zwieschen 21 und 23 Zoll. 23Zoll war aber leider keins da. Argumente wie ist ja agiler und spitziger haben mich dazu verleitet das 21 zu kaufen ohne das 23 getestet zu haben. Jetzt bei einer Veranstaltung habe ich das dann nachgeholt. Fazit: nie ohne Alles getestet zu haben kaufen. Das 23 ist für mich doch das Richtige. Tabellen hin oder her.


----------



## Tobias_B. (26. Januar 2016)

hätte ich dir gleich sagen können dass das nicht passt, ist halt ein Händler der es weiterhaben wollte


----------



## benutzername123 (2. Februar 2016)

Servus zusammen,hier bin ich richtig.....
Bin auf das C68 SLT gestossen,also mit Di2 und RS1,das 2015er gibt es in meiner Grösse,21 Zoll,noch übertrieben gesagt zu Hauf während das 2016 ausverkauft ist.Gab es ein Problem der 2015er oder warum sind aus diesem Jahrgang noch so viele in den Lagern?Ich denke zu dem Kurs für was das 2015 jetzt aufgerufen wird kann man doch echt von einem sehr guten Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis sprechen oder täusch ich da?Danke für konstruktive Meinungen
Gruss,Thomas


----------



## Tobias_B. (2. Februar 2016)

benutzername123 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,hier bin ich richtig.....
> Bin auf das C68 SLT gestossen,also mit Di2 und RS1,das 2015er gibt es in meiner Grösse,21 Zoll,noch übertrieben gesagt zu Hauf während das 2016 ausverkauft ist.Gab es ein Problem der 2015er oder warum sind aus diesem Jahrgang noch so viele in den Lagern?Ich denke zu dem Kurs für was das 2015 jetzt aufgerufen wird kann man doch echt von einem sehr guten Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis sprechen oder täusch ich da?Danke für konstruktive Meinungen
> Gruss,Thomas



Hat sich ja nichts geändert bei den Bikes, nur der Preis. Ist kein bisschen schlechter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (2. Februar 2016)

benutzername123 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,hier bin ich richtig.....
> Bin auf das C68 SLT gestossen,also mit Di2 und RS1,das 2015er gibt es in meiner Grösse,21 Zoll,noch übertrieben gesagt zu Hauf während das 2016 ausverkauft ist.Gab es ein Problem der 2015er oder warum sind aus diesem Jahrgang noch so viele in den Lagern?Ich denke zu dem Kurs für was das 2015 jetzt aufgerufen wird kann man doch echt von einem sehr guten Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis sprechen oder täusch ich da?Danke für konstruktive Meinungen
> Gruss,Thomas


Hab im dezember ein 15er in grösse 17 zoll ergattert. Bis jetzt nichts auszusetzen. Habe nur den linken schalthebel abgenommen weil es ihn nicht braucht. 
Man muss nur alle schrauben kontrollieren mit drehmomentschlüssel. Zusätzlich muss man noch trinkflaschenhalter posten. Probleme gibt es eigentlich nur beim kettenstrebenschutz. Den musste ich wieder abnehmen weil die innenseite der kurbel abscheuert. Geht auch ohne weil die kettenstrebe eine aufgeklebte schutzfolie hat.


----------



## Nord_rulez (26. Februar 2016)

Ahoi Leute. 
 Ich selber fahre das pro und will die xt bremsen gegen mt8 austauschen.
Ist die Annahme richtig,  dass der Rahmen nur bis 160mm ausgelegt ist und bei Benutzung einer 180er Scheibe die Garantie erlischt?  
Ist es denn eine wirklich so extreme Belastung für den Rahmen oder noch fahrbar?  
Also soll ich definitiv bei 160 bleiben oder spricht nicht allzu viel gegen 180?

Gruß und danke für die Infos, 
Marty


----------



## Moga (6. März 2016)

Ja, ist nur bis 160mm zugelassen.


----------



## Moga (6. März 2016)

Mal eine andere Sorge. Die, die eine Xtr Kurbel verbaut haben, wieviel Platz habt ihr zwischen Kurbel und Rahmen?

Bei mir sinds zwischen 4mm und 5mm. Das Ganze kommt mir etwas wenig vor. Wäre cool, wenn ihr mal nachgucken könntet.
Habe da noch den Neoprenschutz zwischen. An dem schleift es etwas.


----------



## serious0812 (7. März 2016)

Ich habe bei meinem Händler gerade ein C:68 Elite Race 29 in 17" Zoll bestellt, soll Mitte April geliefert werden  Den VK für mich hat er auf 4.200 gesetzt, sehr nett! Mein altes Simplon Razorblade 29 TRA-20 (2012) nimmt er in Zahlung und stellte mir dafür noch ca. 800-1.000 EUR in Aussicht. Sattel (Tune Komm-Vor), Sattelstütze (Syntace P6) und Pedale (Shimano PD-9020) übernehme ich an das Cube, da erst letztes Jahr gekauft. Ich freue mich schon wie ein Schneekönig!


----------



## Moga (7. März 2016)

Kommt schon Leute... Ich werd doch nicht der einzige sein, der die Kurbel an dem Rad hat...


----------



## 007ike (8. März 2016)

ich schau heute Abend mal nach, Geduld


----------



## brösmeli (10. März 2016)

Moga schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Sorge. Die, die eine Xtr Kurbel verbaut haben, wieviel Platz habt ihr zwischen Kurbel und Rahmen?
> 
> Bei mir sinds zwischen 4mm und 5mm. Das Ganze kommt mir etwas wenig vor. Wäre cool, wenn ihr mal nachgucken könntet.
> Habe da noch den Neoprenschutz zwischen. An dem schleift es etwas.






Bei meinem siehts so aus.


----------



## Moga (10. März 2016)

Danke schonmal!

Da ist ja doch etwas mehr Platz. Hast du die Race Kurbel? Und sind an deinem Innenlager spacer verbaut?  

Gruß  
Bennet


----------



## brösmeli (10. März 2016)

Moga schrieb:


> Danke schonmal!
> 
> Da ist ja doch etwas mehr Platz. Hast du die Race Kurbel? Und sind an deinem Innenlager spacer verbaut?
> 
> ...



Keine spacer. Shimano xtr fc-m9000 race kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (10. März 2016)

Welches Modelljahr ist deins? Ob die da was geändert haben? :/


----------



## brösmeli (10. März 2016)

2015


----------



## Moga (10. März 2016)

Hmm. Ich hab 2016. Komisch.  Aber das gibts ja auch mit der Kurbel..


----------



## brösmeli (10. März 2016)

Wie viele mm hast du abstand?
Bei mir sinds ca. 6 bis 7 mm.


----------



## brösmeli (10. März 2016)

Und welches modell fährst du?


----------



## Moga (10. März 2016)

C68 Race 2016. Fahren noch nicht. Bin beim Aufbau. Ca. 4mm bei mir.


----------



## brösmeli (10. März 2016)

Wie bist du zum rahmenset gekommen?
Den gibts doch nur als komplettbike?


----------



## Moga (10. März 2016)

Ebay. War noch komplett jungfräulich der Rahmen...


----------



## Moga (10. März 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (10. März 2016)

Wow! Gratuliere!


----------



## Moga (10. März 2016)

Danke, dachte auch, das ist eine einmalige Chance. Preislich war das auch nicht soo schlecht.


----------



## brösmeli (11. März 2016)

Hast du den Laufradsatz auch eingespannt? Es könnte sein, dass der Achsabstand etwas grösser ist als bei eingespanntem Laufradsatz. Es sollten 142 mm sein.


----------



## Moga (11. März 2016)

Laufräder sind drin.


----------



## Moga (11. März 2016)

Welche Rahmengröße hast du? Damit hängt es ja auch noch zusammen.

Gruß

Bennet


----------



## 007ike (11. März 2016)

sorry hat jetzt doch etwas gedauert, bei mir sind es 7mm, 19 Zoll Race Modell 2015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (11. März 2016)

Vielen Dank!

Hast du einen Spacer am Innenlager verbaut? Und wieviel Platz ist auf der anderen Seite?


----------



## Moga (11. März 2016)

Hab mal mein Foto mit den Fotos von euch und von Cube verglichen. Kann eine neue Kurbel Krumm sein?


----------



## brösmeli (11. März 2016)

Moga schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße hast du? Damit hängt es ja auch noch zusammen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Bennet


Ich hab 17 zoll.


----------



## Moga (11. März 2016)

Cube hat gesagt, der Abstand ist bei allen Größen gleich.  Werde mal ne andere Kurbel einbauen am Sonntag.  Dann sehe ich ja woran es liegt. Aber ich würde mal behaupten  Kurbel ist krumm.


----------



## aoger (11. März 2016)

Hallo 
Habe vor kurzen das 15er C86 SL gekauft. Nun hat sich die RS1 schon verabschiedet bzw.Lockout ist defekt. Mein Händler musste die Gabel an RockShox senden. Wie ist eure Erfahrung mit der RS1?


----------



## frytom (12. März 2016)

Die RS-1 an sich ist Klasse. Funktioniert seit einem halben Jahr tadellos bei mir. Nur den Rock Shox Expander habe ich gerade entsorgt und gegen den Carbon Ti X-Plug ersetzt. Ich durfte mit dem Rock Shox Expander ständig das Steuerspiel neu justieren.


----------



## bartos0815 (12. März 2016)

Moga schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 471674 Anhang anzeigen 471676 Hab mal mein Foto mit den Fotos von euch und von Cube verglichen. Kann eine neue Kurbel Krumm sein?


welchge kurbel ist das? die xtr race hat q=158mm, die xtr trail hat q=168mm somit kann schon sein dass es enger wird mit der race kurbel....


----------



## Moga (12. März 2016)

Cube hat auch die Race verbaut. Aber bei dem Foto von mir sieht man ja, das meine schräg zum Rahmen verläuft.


----------



## Cubinator (13. März 2016)

Moga schrieb:


> Cube hat gesagt, der Abstand ist bei allen Größen gleich.  Werde mal ne andere Kurbel einbauen am Sonntag.  Dann sehe ich ja woran es liegt. Aber ich würde mal behaupten  Kurbel ist krumm.



Hast du das Innenlager selbst eingepresst? 
Vielleicht ist da etwas nicht 100% gerade? 
Hatte ich selbst auch schonmal, allerdings ging da die Kurbel nur mit viel Gewalt rein. Sah dann aber ähnlich wie bei dir aus. 

Viele Grüße 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moga (13. März 2016)

Innenlager ist selbst eingepresst.  Liegt aber überall am Rahmen an. Kanns dann schräg sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubinator (13. März 2016)

Moga schrieb:


> Innenlager ist selbst eingepresst.  Liegt aber überall am Rahmen an. Kanns dann schräg sein?



Bei mir hatte auch alles am Rahmen angelegen, also der äußere Ring. Bei mir hats innen das Lager an sich schiefgedrückt, aber wie gesagt bei mir ging die Kurbel kaum rein und ließ sich auch nur schwer drehen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moga (13. März 2016)

Hast du es dann einfach nochmal neu eingepresst?


----------



## Cubinator (13. März 2016)

Moga schrieb:


> Hast du es dann einfach nochmal neu eingepresst?



Bei mir war das Lager kaputt. Hatte mir dann das richtige Werkzeug gekauft und ein neues Lager eingepresst. Seitdem problemlos 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moga (13. März 2016)

Werkzeug habe ich das Shimano. War dein Lager durch das Austreiben kaputt, oder das schief Einpressen?

Werde heute Abend mal gucken. Ich hatte schon sich leichter drehende Kurbeln. Jedoch dreht sie sich nicht ungewöhnlich schwer. Aber das wird sich schon zeigen.

Gruß

Moga


----------



## Cubinator (13. März 2016)

Moga schrieb:


> Werkzeug habe ich das Shimano. War dein Lager durch das Austreiben kaputt, oder das schief Einpressen?
> 
> Werde heute Abend mal gucken. Ich hatte schon sich leichter drehende Kurbeln. Jedoch dreht sie sich nicht ungewöhnlich schwer. Aber das wird sich schon zeigen.
> 
> ...



Gut damit hat es bei mir problemlos geklappt. 
Hatte vorher eine Selbstbaulösung mit Gewindestange und Unterlegscheiben.
Damits hats durch falsche Belastung das Lager kaputtgedrückt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moga (13. März 2016)

So ich habe jetzt mal Alle Kombinationen mit einer anderen Kurbel und einem anderen Rahmen probiert.
Die XTR Kurbel ist in beiden Rahmen schief würde ich sagen.

XTR Kurbelarm in CUBE Elite:



 

XT Kurbelarm CUBE Elite:


 
XT Kurbelarm CUBE AMS:


 
XTR Kurbelarm CUBE AMS:


 


Lager dreht sich auch nicht schwer. Daher würde ich mal behaupten, dass das Innenlager richtig sitzt.


----------



## Cubinator (13. März 2016)

Ok, dann ist vermutlich wirklich der Kurbelarm schief oder vielleicht auch die Welle.


----------



## Moga (13. März 2016)

Dachte schon ich bin bekloppt .  Aber das sollte man ja ganz gut sehen können auf den Bildern.


----------



## ButcherFromHell (13. März 2016)

Die Kurbel ist genauso wie sie sein soll. Der Q-Faktor der FC-M9000 ist 158 / XT ist 172 oder +x. Das gehört so und funktioniert auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (13. März 2016)

Du hast nicht alles gelesen, oder?


----------



## ButcherFromHell (14. März 2016)

Keine Sorge, ich hab alles gelesen. 
Wenn Du eine Kurbel mit 158mm Q-Faktor verbaust, dann sieht das so aus und funktioniert auch tadellos.


----------



## Moga (14. März 2016)

Die Tatsache ist aber, dass die Kurbel schräg zum Rahmen steht. Und andere Forumsmitglieder sowie Cube haben das nicht. Bei gleichen Rahmen und gleicher Kurbel. Die haben dadurch auch etwas mehr Platz.


----------



## ButcherFromHell (14. März 2016)

Die Kurbel ist nicht schief! Innenlager nochmal auspressen und prüfen, kein bereits gebrauchtes Lager verwenden, nur das BB94 ggfls. mit Distanzring verwenden. Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe war es dein erster Versuch mit einem PF-Innenlager. Eventuell liegt ja ein Montagefehler vor.


----------



## Moga (14. März 2016)

Das kann ich ziemlich sicher ausschließen. Die Kurbel sitzt ja auch in einem anderen Rahmen schief. Eine andere Kurbel sitzt in dem Pressfit Lager gerade. Habe gerade mal den Q-Faktor gemessen. 155 dürfte etwas wenig sein.

Spacer brauche ich keinen. Gehäusebreite ist 92mm. 
Habe das nächst günstigere Innenlager.  Hat jedoch die selben Maße.


Gruß 

Moga


----------



## brösmeli (26. März 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## serious0812 (27. März 2016)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinem Händler gerade ein C:68 Elite Race 29 in 17" Zoll bestellt, soll Mitte April geliefert werden


Leider hat sich Liefertermin jetzt auf die 19./20.KW verlagert, also erst Mitte Mai! Mein Händler meinte lakonisch das Cube bei Lieferzusagen von ihm eine 2- bekommt, Simplon z.B. eine 1. Das Erfreuliche: mein Händler gibt mir 1.000 EUR für mein Simplon, das Cube kostet mich also "nur" 3.200 EUR


----------



## na!To (7. April 2016)

Weiß jemand wofür die zwei Bohrungen im 2015er c68 Pro sind? Die Obere hat ein M6 Gewinde, die untere ist einfach nur "da". Mir ist kein Umwerfer bekannt der da dran passt.


----------



## Shimanoboy (7. April 2016)

Da kommt dann wohl ein Adapter für einen Umwerfer dran.


----------



## na!To (7. April 2016)

Und jetzt kommt der Witz:
Es gibt keinen. Der Pro Rahmen war, laut Cube, auch nie für Umwerfer ausgelegt. Das Teil hat nämlich auch keinerlei Zugführung für einen Umwerfer. Der Cube Service konnte mir da auch nicht weuterhelfen.
Die Bikes mit 2fach Schaltungen haben einen anderen Rahmen. Bei diesen befindet sich an der Stelle die Direktmount Montage.

Hat hier vielleicht jemand die Di2 Variante, und kann mal ein Foto von der Umwerfer Montage machen?


----------



## Shimanoboy (7. April 2016)

Das es zwei Rahmen gab wusste ich, aber das es dann überhaupt eine Bohrung gibt ist seltsam.


----------



## Wolfsblut (12. April 2016)

Hallo Ihr C:68 Elite Fahrer!
Ich hatte schon mal im Forum um Hilfe gebeten bezüglich der Schaltung am C:68 Elite. Da hab ich auch tolle Tips bekommen.
Cube sagt ja, der Rahmen ist nur für 11-fach ausgelegt. 10-fach geht nicht. Vor allem wegen dem Umwerfer. Jetzt hab ich schon mehrfach gehört, dass es einige gibt, die einen Top-Pull Umwerfer hernehmen, den Zug entsprechend verlängern und den Umwerfer von oben anlenken.

Meine Frage: funktioniert das wirklich richtig gut? 

Ich hatte so sehr gehofft, ein bisschen Geld vorerst zu sparen, indem ich eine 10-fach Gruppe nehme. Zudem hab ich keinen 11-fach LRS. Das wären dann noch mehr Ausgaben, die im Moment nicht drin sind.

Freue mich auf Eure Meinung! Danke!


----------



## serious0812 (12. April 2016)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Leider hat sich Liefertermin jetzt auf die 19./20.KW verlagert, also erst Mitte Mai! Mein Händler meinte lakonisch das Cube bei Lieferzusagen von ihm eine 2- bekommt, Simplon z.B. eine 1.


Jetzt konnte ich vollkommen überraschend doch mein CUBE bereits am WoE abholen! Fotos folgen!


----------



## hurtig (13. April 2016)

Habe mit jetzt bei 1,78 m und 84 Schrittlänge das in 17 Zoll gekauft :

http://www.cube.eu/produkte/hardtail/elite/cube-elite-c62-race-29-1x-blackline-2016/

Liefertermin Ende April. 

Da X01 Kurbel verbaut ist, werde ich den Spider abnehmen und per Direct Mount ein 28 KB montieren. Das reicht für 40 kmh bei 100 UPM.
Schneller muss es für mich nicht sein. Habe lieber mehr Luft am Berg.


----------



## likes (14. April 2016)

@hurtig : ein freund fährt seit dienstag das gleiche bike wie du bestellt hast, auch mit 28er blatt ... wenn man aufs bergab mittreten verzichtet funktionierts ....


----------



## salatbauchvieh (14. April 2016)

Nun hat das C68 bei mir 1 Jahr überlebt, happy Birthday....nun war es an der Zeit für kleine Veränderungen - KLICK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfsblut (16. April 2016)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr C:68 Elite Fahrer!
> Ich hatte schon mal im Forum um Hilfe gebeten bezüglich der Schaltung am C:68 Elite. Da hab ich auch tolle Tips bekommen.
> Cube sagt ja, der Rahmen ist nur für 11-fach ausgelegt. 10-fach geht nicht. Vor allem wegen dem Umwerfer. Jetzt hab ich schon mehrfach gehört, dass es einige gibt, die einen Top-Pull Umwerfer hernehmen, den Zug entsprechend verlängern und den Umwerfer von oben anlenken.
> 
> ...



Weiss denn niemand was zu dem Thema? Würde mich tierisch freuen, wenn mir jemand von Euch einen Rat geben könnte.

Eine weitere Frage:

Hab heute meine Novatec Naben auf x12 umgerüstet und wollte sie direkt mal einbauen. Eine Steckachse von DT Swiss (RWS) hab ich hier im Bikemarkt gekauft. Falls jemand von Euch mal einen neuen Rahmen gekauft hat und aufgebaut hat... hattet ihr auch Probleme, die Steckachse zu montieren? Oder muss man zwingend das Gewinde nachschneiden vor Montage?

Danke Euch!

Liebe Grüße Jule


----------



## Moga (20. April 2016)

Sooo, jetzt wird das Rätsel aufgelöst... Tretlager war richtig verbaut. Kurbel ist gerade. Der Versatz kommt vom Rahmen. Liegt laut Cube in den Toleranzen und ist problemlos fahrbar. Habe mich jetzt trotzdem für die Trail Kurbel entschieden, damit etwas mehr Platz ist.
Der Kontakt mit Cube war sehr freundlich und hilfreich.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (20. April 2016)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Weiss denn niemand was zu dem Thema? Würde mich tierisch freuen, wenn mir jemand von Euch einen Rat geben könnte.
> 
> Eine weitere Frage:
> 
> ...



Hab noch nie bei einem Rahmen ein Gewinde nachschneiden müssen. Noch dazu sollte es garkein Gewinde direkt am Rahmen geben.


----------



## Moga (20. April 2016)

Sitzt das Schaltauge fest? In dem ist ja das Gewinde.


----------



## Moga (20. April 2016)

Ich habe auch nochmal eine Frage... Wie siehts bei der Verlegung von Zug/Außenhülle fürs Schaltwerk  aus?

Ist das richtig, dass die Hülle, wo sie oben in den Rahmen läuft, ohne richtigen Anschlag nur in die Metallhülse eingeklemmt wird? Und unten die Hülle ohne Anschlag in das Loch vom Rahmen gelegt wird, wo sie vorm Schaltwerk wieder heraus kommt?

Gruß 

Moga


----------



## Wolfsblut (20. April 2016)

Moga schrieb:


> Sitzt das Schaltauge fest? In dem ist ja das Gewinde.


Geniale Idee, das mal zu prüfen. Danke!

Ja... es handelt sich um das Gewinde im Schaltauge. Hat zudem noch den netten Effekt, dass man es austauschen kann, sollte ich es mir jetzt schon vermasselt haben. 
Das Schaltauge ist ja komplett eloxiert (blau). Auch das innen liegende Gewinde. Vielleichg liegt es auch daran? Keine Ahnung.

Bislang musste ich auch nur bei billigen China-Rahmen Gewinde schneiden. Z.B. bei den PM Sockeln...


----------



## Wolfsblut (20. April 2016)

Moga schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nochmal eine Frage... Wie siehts bei der Verlegung von Zug/Außenhülle fürs Schaltwerk  aus?
> 
> Ist das richtig, dass die Hülle, wo sie oben in den Rahmen läuft, ohne richtigen Anschlag nur in die Metallhülse eingeklemmt wird? Und unten die Hülle ohne Anschlag in das Loch vom Rahmen gelegt wird, wo sie vorm Schaltwerk wieder heraus kommt?
> 
> ...


Ich dachte, die werden durchgehend verlegt?  Wenn nicht, dann ist das so richtig. Ich gehe bei einer nicht durchgehenden Verlegung immer so vor, dass ich das Ende entweder ganz besonders ordentlich kappe, oder ich nehme dafür das Ende eines Stückes, was von Herstellerseite oft schön versäubert ist. Dann hast Du das sauberste Schaltergebnis.
Kommt aber natürlich auch auf die Qualität der Züge an...

Bei meinem Cube Rennrad-Rahmen hab ich die Metallteile, wo die Züge reingehen komplett entfernt, Teile aus Carbon nachgebaut und so erreicht, dass ich die Schaltzüge durchgehend verlegen konnte. Ist dann eine sehr saubere Sache, sowohl vom Schalten als auch vom Zug her...

Ist dann nur etwas schwerer.

Nehme für sowas in der Regel Jagwire Züge oder die guten alten Gore Züge ;-)


----------



## Moga (21. April 2016)

Meinst du mit durchgehend, durchgehend durch den Rahmen,  oder durchgehend durch die Hülle?


----------



## Wolfsblut (21. April 2016)

Mit durchgehener Aussenhülle durch den Rahmen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (21. April 2016)

Ahh, gut zu wissen, danke... hab mir schon Gedanken gemacht, wie das ohne Anschlag funktionieren soll .


----------



## salatbauchvieh (22. April 2016)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Mit durchgehener Aussenhülle durch den Rahmen ;-)



So ist es bei meinem C68 Werksseitig verbaut gewesen.


----------



## Moga (23. April 2016)

Gestern ists fertig geworden. Jetzt nur noch alles einstellen und bei Gelegenheit den Schaft kürzen.


----------



## Wolfsblut (23. April 2016)

Ein schickes Rädchen haste Dir da aufgebaut! Mein Kompliment!
Hast Du schon mal drauf gesessen? Der Vorbau ist ja ziemlich lang. Hast bestimmt einen ziemlich langen Oberkörper.
Und noch was: hatte ich Dir in einer PN geschrieben, dass ich die XTR Kurbel nicht schön finde??? Ich muss meine Meinung wohl korrigieren ;-)

Was hast Du für einen Sattel montiert? OK... ich sehe die Bilder gerade nur in klein auf dem Smartphone. Schaue heute abend noch mal auf dem Rechner. Vielleicht sehe ich es dann auch genauer. Auch die Laufräder kann ich so noch nicht sehen...

Was wiegt das gute Stück als Komplettrad? Schon mal gewogen? 

Letzte Frage: was sind das für Flaschenhalter? Taugen die? Berichte mal, wenn Du gefahren bist...

Viel Spaß jedenfalls mit Deinem schicken Hobel!


----------



## Moga (23. April 2016)

Danke! Ohne Flaschenhalter und Pedale sinds knapp 9,8kg.

Wie gesagt, meld dich wenn du Interesse an der Kurbel hast. Mir hat sie erst auch nicht gefallen. Kam auch auf einmal .

Laufräder sind DT Swiss Spline One 1501. Sattel ist ein Sq Lab 611. Der Vorbau müsste ein 90er sein. Lag hier noch rum. Wollte es erstmal aufbauen und dann mit der Länge entscheiden. Da wird noch ein kürzerer kommen. 

Flaschenhalter sind Elite Custom Race. Bin sehr zufrieden mit denen. Halten die Flasche sehr fest. Die ersten Wochen etwas stramm, aber danach hat sich das dann etwas eingearbeitet. Fahre die auch am anderen Rad. Und preislich echt in Ordnung.


----------



## Wolfsblut (24. April 2016)

Der Vorbau 90 mm? Der sieht irgendwie viel länger aus. Hätte gedacht, es sind mindestens 100 mm, eher 110 mm.
Aber man kann sich ja täuschen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (24. April 2016)

Wo du es sagst . Mal nachmessen.


----------



## Wolfsblut (24. April 2016)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage an Dich: was hast Du für eine Steckachse verbaut? 
Hab ja immer noch mein Steckachsenproblem. Klar... man braucht eine 12 x 142 Steckachse. Ich habe eine DT Swiss X12 und gestern haben wir im Laden eine Syntace X12 ausprobiert. Immer wieder das gleiche Problem: 
die Steckachse geht nur mit sehr viel Kraft rein. Ich hab natürlich rechtzeitig aufgehört. Das kenne ich so nicht. Bislang gingen Steckachsen immer sehr leicht ins Gewinde. Hier knarzt es sehr aufällig. Klingt nicht gesund.
Bei einem Freund ging meine Steckachse butterweich ins Gewinde. Aber auch die Steckachse von ihm bringt keine Verbesserung bei meinem Rahmen.

Hab den Verkäufer des Rahmens mal angeschrieben. Bin gespannt, ob er noch eine Idee hat...

Wie ist es bei Deinem Bike? Geht die Steckachse sehr leicht rein?


----------



## Moga (24. April 2016)

Ja, ich würde mal ein anderes Schaltauge besorgen.  Habe leider im Netz keine Bezugsquelle gefunden. 
Wollte mir noch welche als Ersatz hinlegen.


----------



## Wolfsblut (24. April 2016)

Wenn Du eine Quelle gefunden hast... gib mal Bescheid! Ansonsten meine Frage an Dich: wieviel möchtest Du denn haben? Zur Not auch in einer anderen Elaxalfarbe?
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollte das Schaltauge vom Reaction auch passen. Korrigiere mich bitte, wenn das eine Fehlinvestition ist ;-)


----------



## Wolfsblut (24. April 2016)

http://www.schaltauge.com/Cube-Schaltauge-521


----------



## Moga (24. April 2016)

Ich habe noch eins liegen. Das ist jedoch kürzer als das verbaute. Ich muss das mal mit dem vom Link vergleichen.


----------



## Moga (24. April 2016)

Das von deinem Link ist für Sram. Das habe ich noch liegen. 
Ich habe das:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-schaltauge-2091-axh-82181/wg_id-380
Das ist für Shimano. Das ist bei mir verbaut.  So stehts zumindest im Netz.


----------



## serious0812 (9. Mai 2016)

Das ist mein C:68 Race 29 in 17" 
Gegenüber dem Standard mit

Sattelstütze Syntace P6 HiFlex Carbon
Tune Komm-Vor Sattel
Cube Natural Fit Griffe TOUR Bar Ends short
Pedale Shimano PD-M9020


----------



## brösmeli (10. Mai 2016)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Das ist mein C:68 Race 29 in 17"
> Gegenüber dem Standard mit
> 
> Sattelstütze Syntace P6 HiFlex Carbon
> ...


Gewicht?


----------



## serious0812 (10. Mai 2016)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Gewicht?


Na ja, ich habe übern Winter wieder ziemlich zugelegt...ist mir peinlich...das so in der Öffentlichkeit...
Das Rad wiegt übrigens, mit meiner Personenwaage gewogen, 10,1 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbfuchs (26. August 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe mich fast für ein Cube entschieden, das Elite C:62 Race, hoffe es passt hier in das Thema...

Ich bin 1,90m groß und habe eine schrittlànge von 91cm,

Nun müsste ich theoretisch die 21er Größe fahren, 19 wird zu klein, oder? 

Mit der 1x11 sollte ich zurechtkommen, ich klettere keine krassen Berge...

Danke im Voraus

Mathias


----------



## Beaumont (26. August 2016)

Ich würde noch die 2017er abwarten und evtl. gleich mit der 1x12! Und ja, 21" hört sich richtig an. Ich bin 182cm mit 88cm Schritt und fahre 19"!


----------



## mtbfuchs (26. August 2016)

Aktuell ist das im Ausverkauf für 2600€ zu haben, das ist auch ein Argument...

Einzig die Gabel ist nicht meins, eine Rock Shox SID RL, da gefällt mir eine Fox mit Terralogic besser, das lässt sich aber umrüsten...


----------



## serious0812 (26. August 2016)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Ich würde noch die 2017er abwarten und evtl. gleich mit der 1x12!


Laut meinem Händler gibt es 2017 nur das Topmodel mit einer SRAM Eagle 1x12, das kommt wohl für mtbfuchs nicht in frage, oder? Ich selbst liebäugele mit einer Umrüstung auf die Eagle, finde ich schon Klasse!


----------



## mtbfuchs (26. August 2016)

Maximal 3000€ sind für ein Rad drin, für mehr mache ich damit nicht genug! Somit fällt ein Topmodell für 5000-7000€ kpl. raus


----------



## 007ike (26. August 2016)

Die SID RL ist aber eine gute Gabel mit Lenkerlockout. Das funktioniert sehr gut. Hatte vorher auch die Fox F 32 mit Terralogic und vermisse sie nicht.


----------



## mtbfuchs (26. August 2016)

Wird der nur im Wiegetritt benötigt, oder auch im sitzen, wenn man am Lenker reißt? Das fand ich bei der fox echt stark, die war in der Funktion megasuper, vielleicht etwas hart, aber sonst 1a


----------



## 007ike (27. August 2016)

ich nutze ihn nur im Wiegetritt, ansonsten passt das


----------



## simi82 (7. September 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung mir das 2017 C:68 SL 29 zuzulegen. Bei Vorbestellung bekomme ich von meinem Händler nen sehr guten Preis. Dadurch fällt dann aber das Testen der richtigen Rahmenhöhe weg. Bin mit meinen 185 cm und 90 cm Schrittlänge unschlüssig ob 19" nicht doch zu klein ist. Mein Händler meint auch ich solle eher 21" nehmen. Fahre mit dem Bike vor allem Marathons.
Bislang hab ich ein Cube Reaction SL 29 2014 mit 21" Rahmen und komme eigentlich sehr gut damit klar.

schonmal herzlichen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (7. September 2016)

Ist jetzt blöd so was zu beurteilen, denn zu der Größe kommt das persönliche Empfinden.
Ich bin 182 mit 86 SL und fahre 19 Zoll. Das passt richtig gut. Das Reaction ist jedoch etwas kürzer von Oberrohr, so das 21 Zoll  Elite eher 23 Zoll Reaction entsprechen.


----------



## serious0812 (7. September 2016)

So sieht es 2017 aus, mein Cube Traumbike :
https://www.cube.eu/2017/hardtail/elite/cube-elite-c68-slt-29-1x-zeroblack-2017/


----------



## simi82 (9. September 2016)

danke für den Tipp mit dem Oberrohr. Auch die anderen Geometrien - bis auf die Sitzrohrlänge - des 19" Rahmens passen eher zum 21" Zoll Reaction. 
Werd mich für die 19" Version vom https://www.cube.eu/2017/hardtail/elite/cube-elite-c68-sl-29-1x-teamline-2017/ entscheiden.


----------



## 007ike (10. September 2016)

sehr schöne Wahl!


----------



## serious0812 (17. September 2016)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, und die die Syntace-Ausstattung (Cockpit, Sattelstütze) ist Klasse!


----------



## serious0812 (28. September 2016)

Meine Frage in die Runde: Ich will mein Rad für die Saison 2017 von meinem Händler (hervorragende Werkstatt!) auf die SRAM Eagle 1x12 (32-50) umrüsten lassen. Warum? Weil ich diese Innovation von SRAM Klasse finde und einfach möchte, 2x11 brauche ich eigentlich nicht, 1x11 war mir beim Kauf Anfang 2016 nicht "geheuer". Was haltet ihr davon und habt ihr eventuell hilfreiche Tipps? Danke im voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hatchet666 (15. Juli 2017)

Hi will mir gern mal was neues in die Garage stellen und schwanke gerade zwischen zwei Varianten:

- Elite C:68 SL 29
oder
- Elite C:68 Race

Preislich beide gleich. Hauptunterschiede sind im groben die Schaltung und die Gabel.

Radl soll mein Race Hardtail für Wettbewerbe ersetzen.

Was meint Ihr?
Wie unterscheiden sich die Gabeln?


----------



## serious0812 (16. Juli 2017)

Hatchet666 schrieb:


> Hi will mir gern mal was neues in die Garage stellen und schwanke gerade zwischen zwei Varianten:
> 
> - Elite C:68 SL 29
> oder
> ...



Na ja, da gibt es ja deutliche Unterschiede im Antrieb, der entscheidend sein sollte, die Gabel würde ich eher als nebensächlich betrachten. Ich bin eindeutiger Verfechter des Einfach-Antriebes seit ich eine 1x12 Eagle fahre, vorher 2-fach XTR. Ich würde also eher das C:68 SL 29 bevorzugen, auch wenn es "nur" eine 11-fach Ausstattung hat. Ungeachtet der Tatsache das ich dein Fahrprofil nicht kenne.


----------



## Phippsy (16. Juli 2017)

Der größte Unterschied ist die Schaltung, ich würde 1x auch präferieren, aber das ist Gschmackssach. 
Bei der Gabel würde ich zu Fox neigen, kenne die SC aber nicht. Die Sid ist aber abgesehen von der Lockout Fernbedienung absolut solide. 
Bremsen sind auch unterschiedlich, aber da du anscheinend gar nicht festgelegt bist, sollte das kein Problem sein. 
Ich würde vermutlich zum SL greifen, allein schon weil es mir rein optisch besser gefällt.


----------



## Hatchet666 (17. Juli 2017)

Danke schon mal für die Hinweise!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## simi82 (20. Juli 2017)

hab mich fürs SL 29 entschieden und den Kauf nicht bereut - 1x Schaltung ist super! auch wenns "nur" 1x11 ist. 
Habs auch im Marathon-Renneinsatz. Nur bei der "Mausefalle" beim KitzalpMarathon - musst ich schieben, da hätte ich mir noch nen Gang gewünscht.


----------



## Phippsy (20. Juli 2017)

Foddo!!


----------



## simi82 (20. Juli 2017)

...Bike im Einsatz...


----------



## serious0812 (22. Juli 2017)

simi82 schrieb:


> hab mich fürs SL 29 entschieden und den Kauf nicht bereut - 1x Schaltung ist super! auch wenns "nur" 1x11 ist.
> Habs auch im Marathon-Renneinsatz. Nur bei der "Mausefalle" beim KitzalpMarathon - musst ich schieben, da hätte ich mir noch nen Gang gewünscht.


Das ging aber fix, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike 
Hier mal mein 2016er Modell, Anfang 2017 auf SRAM Eagle XX1 1x12 umgerüstet:


----------



## mountainmax (26. Juli 2017)

Ich glaub hier bin ich mal richtig mit meiner Frage.
Habe das gleiche Rad wie ihr alle hier allerdings als 1x Variante ohne den High-Directmount Sockel. Bei mir ist allerdings trotzdem ein Gewinde hinter einem Gummistück (welches das Gewinde schützt) an fast der gleiche Stellen versteckt. Jetzt die Frage: Was mach ich damit ? Ich hab noch keinen KeFü gefunden die so montiert werden kann. Und ansonsten wüsste ich nicht für was das sein sollte.


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo liebe Cuber 

Ich habe mir im Sale bei Bike-Discount einen Cube Elite C:68 29 SL in 19" gegönnt und hab an euch die Frage, wie ihr den Schaltzug zum Schaltwerk verlegt habt?
So wie es im Rahmen aussieht, soll ein durchgehendes Stück Schaltzugaußenhülle durch den ganzen Rahmen verlegt werden (Anschlag am Trigger bzw. am Schaltwerk), ist das so korrekt?
Habt ihr die Schaltzughülle im Rahmen über dem Tretlager verlegt?

Oder gibt es für den Rahmen Endanschläge für den Eintritt am Unterrohr bzw. hinten an der Kettenstrebe?

Bitte klärt mich auf! glg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (31. Juli 2017)

Die Zugaußenhülle ist durchgegehend verlegt. Ich glaub Sie wird über dem Tretlager gelegt. So ne durchgehende hülle is schon was Feines. Richtig unkompliziert.


----------



## mountainmax (31. Juli 2017)

Ich hätte auch noch gern eine Antwort auf meine Frage


----------



## Phippsy (31. Juli 2017)

Sicher, dass es ein Gewinde ist? Ich tippe auf Kabelausgang für eine Stealth Stütze


----------



## Hatchet666 (31. Juli 2017)

Hi eine Frage zur Kurbel des Elite C:68 SL. Möchte gern ein Stages Powermeter Kurbel anbauen. Welche Variante kommt der Race Face nahe? Die SRAM Variante?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mountainmax (31. Juli 2017)

Phippsy schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es ein Gewinde ist? Ich tippe auf Kabelausgang für eine Stealth Stütze


Ne, ganz sicher Gewinde. Für die absenkbare Stütze geht das Kabel ganz unten unterm tretlager raus.


----------



## Beaumont (1. August 2017)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Ne, ganz sicher Gewinde. Für die absenkbare Stütze geht das Kabel ganz unten unterm tretlager raus.



Ist für die Stütze, unterm Tretlager ist nur das Wasserablaufloch!


----------



## mountainmax (1. August 2017)

Ne ganz sicher nicht, war auch so ab Werk verlegt. Wenn es da rauskommen würde, würde man ja die ganze Zeit mit dem Bein/Fuß streifen. Ist auch auf den Katalog-Bildern so, dass da nichts herauskommt.


----------



## mountainmax (1. August 2017)

Das Kabel müsste ja dann auf engstem Raum ein über 90° Winkel machen.


----------



## Amaroc (3. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen. 

Bin neu hier und insgesamt auch eher neu beim MTB.

Wollte mein Händler mich wohl vor was bewahren als er gesagt hat, dass es keine Vario Sattelstütze fürs Elite in 27.2mm gibt und es ein bekanntes Problem in dem Durchmesser wäre? Wenn Google sein Freund wäre würde es ja zB
hier (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vario-sattelstuetze-27-2mm.655246/) sehen, dass es schon ausreichend diskutiert wurde und es so einige Möglichkeiten in 27.2 gibt?!

Ohne lang zu suchen sehe ich hier eine, die doch mal grundsätzlich passen sollte, oder? https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/kind-shock-lev-remote-272-integra-sattelstuetze-634585
Irgendwas, was ich wissen müsste? 
VG
Amaroc, verwirrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (3. August 2017)

Ne klar, da hat dein Händler entweder keine Ahnung oder keine Lust eine Variostüzte zu montieren . Wenn der Durchmesser passt, passt er. Die ist glaube ich sogar serienmäßig beim Elite SL von 2016 montiert.


----------



## Beaumont (3. August 2017)

Das Elite C68 wurde 2015 ja sogar mit einer Kindshock ausgeliefert! Manchmal braucht man sich ja echt nicht mehr wundern wenn immer mehr Leute im Internet kaufen wenn der Händler meistens teurer ist und dann auch noch keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## mountainmax (3. August 2017)

Oft haben diese Stützen dann weniger Hub, da ja alles filigraner und kleiner dimensioniert ist aber an einem HT brauchts ja auch nicht 150mm.


----------



## Amaroc (3. August 2017)

Kuhl. Danke fürs schnelle Feedback. Hatte ich es doch geahnt. 

Dann such ich mal allein, was das Netz heutzutage so her gibt. Der Thread von oben ist ja schon n bisschen länger neu. 
Falls ihr irgendeine Empfehlung habt, die ich mir unbedingt anschauen sollte, gern her damit. Ansonsten durchsuche ich mal die üblich Verdächtigen Zeitschriften und Online- Shopping- Portale. 
Cheers


----------



## mountainmax (3. August 2017)

Ne kind shock lev integra ist ganz ordentlich. Kannst du ja auch unterschiedlichen Modellvarianten wählen. Aber einfacher wird das Rad dadurch nicht .


----------



## Amaroc (3. August 2017)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Aber einfacher wird das Rad dadurch nicht .


Im Sinne von "leichter"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (3. August 2017)

Das auch, aber mich würde eher stören, dass ich mich etwas an Rad schraube was ich wieder warten und pflegen muss. Rein "performance-technisch" natürlich ne feine Sache.


----------



## Amaroc (3. August 2017)

Jo, der Kommentar ist fair und dem Puristen (und dafür steht das bike m.E. ja auch n großes Stück weit) stehen sicherlich die Haare zu Berge. 
Aber ich habs ausprobiert und bei meinen Fahrwegen kommen halt öfters ein paar Kilometer Anfahrweg zusammen (die man mit dem bike ja auch klasse hin kriegt), bei denen ich nicht in den Bauch treten mag. Na und wenn dann mal n paar Wälder, Wellen und Wurzeln kommen ist der Sattel im Weg. Und für die ganze Zeit auf den Pedalen stehen sind die Oberschenkel nicht dick genug


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (13. September 2017)

Ich habe mittlerweile herausgefunden wofür der seltsam aussehende Sockel mit einem Gewinde und einem Loch am Sitzrohr ist!

Beim Betrachten eines 18er SLTs fiel mir der zuvor diskutierte Sockel auf, nur dass auf ihm eine Art Platte verschraubt war ("Adapter auf Directmount"??) auf der wiederum ein XTR Di2 Umwerfer geschraubt wurde. Es ist also doch eine Unwerferaufnahme; aber eine Cube eigene...


----------



## serious0812 (13. September 2017)

Crazyboss1990 schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile herausgefunden wofür der seltsam aussehende Sockel mit einem Gewinde und einem Loch am Sitzrohr ist!
> 
> Beim Betrachten eines 18er SLTs fiel mir der zuvor diskutierte Sockel auf, nur dass auf ihm eine Art Platte verschraubt war ("Adapter auf Directmount"??) auf der wiederum ein XTR Di2 Umwerfer geschraubt wurde. Es ist also doch eine Unwerferaufnahme; aber eine Cube eigene...


Meinst du eventuell diesen Sockel:
Ist tatsächlich die Umwerfer-Aufnahme, bei mir für eine 2x11 XTR, dank SRAM XX1 überflüssig und vom Händler ordentlich mit einer passenden Abdeckung gesichert


----------



## serious0812 (13. September 2017)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Meinst du eventuell diesen Sockel:
> Ist tatsächlich die Umwerfer-Aufnahme, bei mir für eine 2x11 XTR, dank SRAM XX1 überflüssig und vom Händler ordentlich mit einer passenden Abdeckung gesichert


Mist, falsches Bild hoch geladen, sorry, jetzt aber


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (14. September 2017)

Das wäre ja eine normale Direct Mount Aufnahme. Ich meine das hier (siehe Bilder).


----------



## na!To (14. September 2017)

Ist eine Aufnahme um einen Shimano Adapter für Anlöt Umwerfer montieren zu können. Funktioniert nur in Verbindung mit Di2 Umwerfern.


----------



## Wolfsblut (24. September 2017)

Hallo Ihr lieben C:68 Liebhaber. Habe hier einen niegelnagelneuen 15 Zoll C:68 Rahmen von Cube in Teamlackierung (Carbon-weiss-blau-rot) mit Umwerferaufnahme liegen, den ich plane, demnächst zum Verkauf anzubieten. 
Wollte erst mal hier fragen, ob jemand Interesse hat an dem fantastischen Rahmen ...
Schreibt mir gerne eine PN, falls Interesse besteht 

Liebe Grüße
Jule


----------



## nils_cyclist (15. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

mein neuer Cube Elite Rahmen liegt noch im Karton und wird erst nach und nach mit Teilen bestückt - muss ja erst im Februar fertig sein 

Ich habe aber, wie bestimmt schon einige vor mir, ein Problem festgestellt: Nämlich das Schaltauge und die passende Steckachse!
Die Steckachse lässt sich wunderbar in das ausgebaute Schaltauge schrauben, passt also. Wenn ich das Schaltauge aber montiere und leicht festziehe, dann scheint die Steckachse beim Einschrauben immer leicht zu verkanten und ich kann nur mit einigem Druck die Achse festdrehen.

Derzeit ziehe ich die Schraube des Schaltauges einfach nicht ganz fest, durch die Montage der Steckachse zieht sich dann alles und hält auch. Aber das kann doch nicht die Lösung sein... Bei Cube selbst findet man leider keine Infos dazu und der Support lässt nach meiner Anfrage schon länger auf sich warten...

*Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem oder eine Idee, was helfen könnte?!*


----------



## Beaumont (15. November 2017)

Konstruktionsfehler?
Damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme.
Und natürlich muss das Schaltauge ordentlich fest sein!
Die originale DT Swiss Steckachse habe ich gleich von Anfang an durch ein Syntace X12 getauscht, schon mal eine andere Achse probiert? Vielleicht ist da ja was krumm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils_cyclist (15. November 2017)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Konstruktionsfehler?



Ne, das kann ich ausschließen.
Das Problem tritt mit beiden Schaltaugen (hab direkt ein Ersatz mitbestellt) und auch meinen beiden Steckachsen auf. Die Achsen passen am Cyclocrosser ohne Probleme und sollten daher ebenfalls in Ordnung sein.


----------



## Beaumont (15. November 2017)

Ich meinte Konstruktionsfehler am Rahmen.


----------



## mountainmax (15. November 2017)

Ist bei mir ähnlich. Einfach lösung ist. Hinterrad mit steckachse einbauen ohne jedoch das Gegengewinde und Schaltauge mit dem Schräubchen zu befestigen. Und erst wenn die Steckachse richtig angezogen ist (HR sollte aufjedenfall montiert sein). Das Schräubchen reinmachen und am besten mit bisschen locktite leicht anziehen. Es soll ja alles an der STeckachse ausgerichtet sein daher muss diese auch als erstes montiert werden. Dann sollte beim nächsten ein und ausbau auch nichts mehr verkanten oder sich schwer einbauen lassen.


----------



## mountainmax (15. November 2017)

Falls das nicht geht vllt einfach nochmals ein neues gegengewinde kaufen.. Ist ja billigste Herstellung, dass da vllt mal nicht alles 100% passt leuchtet ja ein.


----------



## nils_cyclist (16. November 2017)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Ich meinte Konstruktionsfehler am Rahmen.





mountainmax schrieb:


> Falls das nicht geht vllt einfach nochmals ein neues gegengewinde kaufen.. Ist ja billigste Herstellung, dass da vllt mal nicht alles 100% passt leuchtet ja ein.



Danke für die Tipps, habe jetzt eine Lösung gefunden.
Scheinbar sind die Toleranzen am Rahmen wirklich das Problem gewesen. Ich habe aber nun die Gewindeseite des Schaltauges mit einer kleinen Unterlegscheibe so fixiert, dass alles passt.


----------



## broesmeli59 (16. November 2017)

NHKoss schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps, habe jetzt eine Lösung gefunden.
> Scheinbar sind die Toleranzen am Rahmen wirklich das Problem gewesen. Ich habe aber nun die Gewindeseite des Schaltauges mit einer kleinen Unterlegscheibe so fixiert, dass alles passt.



Kannst du da mal ein bild von deiner lösung einstellen?
Habe nämlch das gleiche problem beim ams c68 rahmen. Das schaltauge lässt sich trotz fest angezogenem schräubchen(!) leicht bewegen. Scheint nicht plan auf dem rahmen aufzuliegen. Das montieren des hinterrades ist echt mühsam. Man muss es fast zu zweit machen.


----------



## nils_cyclist (16. November 2017)

broesmeli59 schrieb:


> Kannst du da mal ein bild von deiner lösung einstellen?
> Habe nämlch das gleiche problem beim ams c68 rahmen. Das schaltauge lässt sich trotz fest angezogenem schräubchen(!) leicht bewegen. Scheint nicht plan auf dem rahmen aufzuliegen. Das montieren des hinterrades ist echt mühsam. Man muss es fast zu zweit machen.


Klar, ich mache heute Abend Bilder.


----------



## nils_cyclist (16. November 2017)

So, hier die Bilder.
Rahmen ohne Schaltauge, Rahmen mit zusätzlicher Unterlegscheibe, Schaltauge und Schaltauge mit Unterlegscheibe.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen  Wenn du noch Fragen hast, immer gerne.


----------



## broesmeli59 (16. November 2017)

NHKoss schrieb:


> So, hier die Bilder.
> Rahmen ohne Schaltauge, Rahmen mit zusätzlicher Unterlegscheibe, Schaltauge und Schaltauge mit Unterlegscheibe.
> 
> Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen  Wenn du noch Fragen hast, immer gerne.
> ...



Ahaaa! So hast du‘s gemeint. 
Muss ich auch mal ausprobieren. Hoffe es klappt bei mir auch. 

Hat bei dir die kleine schraube auch einen kreuzschlitz? Bei den älteren modellen war es noch inbuss. Die konnte man besser packen und festziehen. Vielleicht ein grund dass die schraube nicht fest angezogen werden soll!

Vielen dank für die bilder!!![emoji106][emoji2]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils_cyclist (17. November 2017)

broesmeli59 schrieb:


> Hat bei dir die kleine schraube auch einen kreuzschlitz? Bei den älteren modellen war es noch inbuss. Die konnte man besser packen und festziehen. Vielleicht ein grund dass die schraube nicht fest angezogen werden soll!


Ja die kleine Schraube ist bei mir auch Kreuzschlitz. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass man dadurch erreichen will, dass die Schraube nicht zu fest angezogen wird.


----------



## mountainmax (17. November 2017)

Ne da wird einfach nochmal an ein paar Cent gespart. Die Lösung ist für solche Highend rahmen ja eig. sowieso lächerlich billig.


----------



## mountainmax (17. November 2017)

Andere Herstelle haben da eine Lösung mit einer soliden M4 Schraube mit 5er Imbus.


----------



## mountainmax (18. November 2017)

Hallo, mal ne Fragen an die C68 Besitzer.
Habe heute bemerkt dass man Bremssattel hinten nicht plan aufliegt (ja wirklich alles ausgeschlossen, es ist sicher Postmountaufnahme). Wenn ich den Sattel festzieh steht der Sattel schräg zur Scheibe wenn man von hinten durschaut. Hängt sozusagen zur Seite.
Hat das Problem noch jemand? Rege mich gerade wirklich drüber auf. Da kauft man für 3500€ ein Rad und dann passt sowas nicht. Ne Frechheit. Das sollte doch eig. "Garantiefall" sein?
Wenn ich den Sattel festzieh steht der Sattel schräg zur Scheibe wenn man von hinten durschaut. Hängt sozusagen zur Seite.


----------



## mountainmax (21. November 2017)

Ah und noch was. https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-elite-c-68-sl-29-rahmen-teamline-581291 Hier ein Link zu unserem Rahmen. Ich wollte wissen was diese 2 Gewinde im Sitzrohr sollen? Ich kenne keine KeFü die ich so montieren kann. Ist ja auch kein high direct mount standard. Also was soll das. Ist in echt mit einer Gummikappe zugedeckt. Haben nur die SL Rahmen.


----------



## nils_cyclist (22. November 2017)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Habe heute bemerkt dass man Bremssattel hinten nicht plan aufliegt (ja wirklich alles ausgeschlossen, es ist sicher Postmountaufnahme).


Das Problem habe ich bei mir nicht. Der Bremssattel sitzt gerade, genau so wie er soll.



mountainmax schrieb:


> Ich wollte wissen was diese 2 Gewinde im Sitzrohr sollen?


Ich habe die Version mit Umwerfer, kann es also nicht aus erster Hand sagen. Aber ich glaube die Löcher sind für die Montage eines DI2-Umwerfers, siehe hier: http://2016.cube.eu/produkte/hardtail/elite/cube-elite-c68-slt-29-2x-zeroblack-2016/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (22. November 2017)

danke für die antwort aber der Rahmen ist eig. ein reiner 1-Fach Rahmen.


----------



## nils_cyclist (23. November 2017)

mountainmax schrieb:


> danke für die antwort aber der Rahmen ist eig. ein reiner 1-Fach Rahmen.


Dann frag doch einfach mal bei Cube an, die werden dir das doch bestimmt beantworten können.


----------



## Hatchet666 (28. Dezember 2017)

So heute abgeholt!











Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## mountainmax (28. Dezember 2017)

Wow schöner Gerät, hast du vllt mal deinen Händler gefragt für was die 2 Gewindegänge am Sitzrohr sind, die mit einer Gummikappe abgedekct sind? Ähnlich wie High direct mount aber ich kenne keine kefü die ich da montieren kann. Evnetuell gibt es Adapter oder was weiß ich. KEINER WEIß DAS


----------



## Hatchet666 (28. Dezember 2017)

Nein leider net gefragt. Hol ich nach


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## tobi2036 (28. Dezember 2017)

Geiler Cube Rennhobel. 

Aber schöner sieht es aus, wenn die 2 Schläuche der linken Bremse und des Remotehebels hinter den 2 Schläuchen des rechten Shifters und Bremshebels verlaufen. Sieht aufgeräumter aus. 

Beispiel meines Hobels:


----------



## Hatchet666 (29. Dezember 2017)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Wow schöner Gerät, hast du vllt mal deinen Händler gefragt für was die 2 Gewindegänge am Sitzrohr sind, die mit einer Gummikappe abgedekct sind? Ähnlich wie High direct mount aber ich kenne keine kefü die ich da montieren kann. Evnetuell gibt es Adapter oder was weiß ich. KEINER WEIß DAS



Die beiden meinst du oder?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## mountainmax (29. Dezember 2017)

Genau! also das unter der länglichen Abdeckung. Genau neben der unteren Flaschenhalterschraube.


----------



## mountainmax (29. Dezember 2017)

Man findet dazu einfach nichts. Ich kenne keine Kefü die ich da hinmachen könnte und ansonsten weiß ich nicht für was ich das brauchen sollte.


----------



## Hatchet666 (29. Dezember 2017)

Laut Aussage meines freundlichen ist es wenn man auf 2-Fach wechseln will


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (29. Dezember 2017)

Ja hab ich auch schon gehört aber das ist doch auch Quatsch. Die Händler sind doch echt Handl.... . Was soll man denn da für einen Umwerfer montieren können ? Soll ich den erst entwickeln? Das einzige was da eventuell sinn machen könnte wäre der high-direct-Mount Standard aber der ist ja anders.


----------



## mountainmax (29. Dezember 2017)

Aber danke, dass du da mal nachgefragt hast!


----------



## Hatchet666 (29. Dezember 2017)

Ist normales Gewinde hinter. Meiner Meinung nach würde ein SRAM Umwerfer zb passen


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## broesmeli59 (29. Dezember 2017)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Wow schöner Gerät, hast du vllt mal deinen Händler gefragt für was die 2 Gewindegänge am Sitzrohr sind, die mit einer Gummikappe abgedekct sind? Ähnlich wie High direct mount aber ich kenne keine kefü die ich da montieren kann. Evnetuell gibt es Adapter oder was weiß ich. KEINER WEIß DAS



Bei meinem 15er modell war da der xtr di2 umwerfer dran. Das kleine löchlein unten diente als kabeldurchführung. Für den umwerfer braucht es aber einen kleinen adapter.


----------



## broesmeli59 (30. Dezember 2017)

Dieses schwarze aluteil benögt man um den umwerfer zu montieren (xtr di2)!!!


----------



## broesmeli59 (30. Dezember 2017)

Hatchet666 schrieb:


> Laut Aussage meines freundlichen ist es wenn man auf 2-Fach wechseln will
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk



Aber nur mit elektronischem umwerfer!
Ein herkömmlicher kabelzug mit schalthülle kann nicht montiert werden!


----------



## mountainmax (31. Dezember 2017)

Ahaaaa, und wo bekomme ich dieses schöne Teilchen her? Meine Intention ist es dort eine Kefü zu montieren als highdirectmount.


----------



## nils_cyclist (12. Februar 2018)

Mein Cube Elite ist nun auch endlich fertig und hat die ersten beiden Probefahrten hinter sich. Fährt sich super und macht Sau viel Spaß!

       

PS: Der Spacer-Turm ist inzwischen auch weg und der Gabelschaft gekürzt


----------



## mountainmax (12. Februar 2018)

NHKoss schrieb:


> Mein Cube Elite ist nun auch endlich fertig und hat die ersten beiden Probefahrten hinter sich. Fährt sich super und macht Sau viel Spaß!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 696565 Anhang anzeigen 696566 Anhang anzeigen 696567 Anhang anzeigen 696568 Anhang anzeigen 696569 Anhang anzeigen 696570 Anhang anzeigen 696571 Anhang anzeigen 696572
> 
> PS: Der Spacer-Turm ist inzwischen auch weg und der Gabelschaft gekürzt



Schönes Rad. Was hast du für einen Steuersatz verbaut bzw. was für eine Abdeckkappe (Nicht die Ahead-kappe)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils_cyclist (12. Februar 2018)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Schönes Rad. Was hast du für einen Steuersatz verbaut bzw. was für eine Abdeckkappe (Nicht die Ahead-kappe)?



Der Steuersatz ist ein FSA Gravity. Die Abdeckkappe unter dem Vorbau gibt es aber glaube ich so inzwischen nicht mehr, die habe ich von meinem alten Rose (aus 2012) übernommen.


----------



## serious0812 (12. Februar 2018)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Man findet dazu einfach nichts. Ich kenne keine Kefü die ich da hinmachen könnte und ansonsten weiß ich nicht für was ich das brauchen sollte.


Sorry, vielleicht bin ich im falschen Film, aber das ist eine Halterung für einen Flaschenhalter, so zumindest bei meinem Cube.


----------



## mountainmax (13. Februar 2018)

serious0812 schrieb:


> Sorry, vielleicht bin ich im falschen Film, aber das ist eine Halterung für einen Flaschenhalter, so zumindest bei meinem Cube.


 wenn da ne flaschenhalterung hinpasst weiß ich aber nicht wie du noch die Kurbel rumbekommst. ICh weiß schon was ne Flaschenhalterung ist. Das wovon ich spreche ist an der Seite und nicht "im" Rahmendreieck".


----------



## serious0812 (13. Februar 2018)

mountainmax schrieb:


> wenn da ne flaschenhalterung hinpasst weiß ich aber nicht wie du noch die Kurbel rumbekommst. ICh weiß schon was ne Flaschenhalterung ist. Das wovon ich spreche ist an der Seite und nicht "im" Rahmendreieck".


Ja, klar-ist ein Missverständnis.
Bei meinem Rahmen war dort vorher der Umwerfer für eine 2x11 XTR dran, jetzt mit Abdeckung:


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (15. Februar 2018)

Es läuft und läuft


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (15. Februar 2018)

NHKoss schrieb:


> Der Steuersatz ist ein FSA Gravity. Die Abdeckkappe unter dem Vorbau gibt es aber glaube ich so inzwischen nicht mehr, die habe ich von meinem alten Rose (aus 2012) übernommen.


Kennst du die genaue Bezeichnung? Würde den gern mal testen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils_cyclist (15. Februar 2018)

Crazyboss1990 schrieb:


> Kennst du die genaue Bezeichnung? Würde den gern mal testen!



Den gibt's hier: https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/fsa-gravity-sx-pro-55-1-zs44zs55-1-18-15-ahead-headset/aid:370486
Man muss dafür die Lager aus den Lagerschalen entnehmen und direkt in den Rahmen einbauen.


----------



## kommaklar (2. März 2018)

Hallo,
wird der Schaltzug für das Schaltwerk im Rahmen inkl. Hülle verlegt, oder nur der Schaltzug?
Es handelt sich um ein C:62 SL 29 Rahmen.

Ebenfalls frage ich mich, warum keine Abdeckungen für die nicht verwendeten Öffnungen dabei sind. z.B. Umwerferaufnahme...
Gibt es diese zum Kaufen?


----------



## kommaklar (12. März 2018)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wird der Schaltzug für das Schaltwerk im Rahmen inkl. Hülle verlegt, oder nur der Schaltzug?
> Es handelt sich um ein C:62 SL 29 Rahmen.
> 
> ...


Kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## nils_cyclist (12. März 2018)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wird der Schaltzug für das Schaltwerk im Rahmen inkl. Hülle verlegt, oder nur der Schaltzug?
> Es handelt sich um ein C:62 SL 29 Rahmen.
> 
> ...



Ja, der Zug für das Schaltwerk wird komplett mit Hülle durch den Rahmen gezogen (zumindest beim C:68 SL).
Zu den Abdeckungen kann ich nichts sagen, habe bei mir nen Umwerfer verbaut ;-)


----------



## broesmeli59 (13. März 2018)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wird der Schaltzug für das Schaltwerk im Rahmen inkl. Hülle verlegt, oder nur der Schaltzug?
> Es handelt sich um ein C:62 SL 29 Rahmen.
> 
> ...



Auf das loch habe ich eine runde folie geklebt (rahmenschutzfolie). Den umwerfersockel habe ich mit schwarzem edding übermalt. Man könnte noch 2 schrauben eindrehen. Z. B. Bremscheibenschrauben o. ä. 
Oder du könntest dort ebenfalls eine passende folie draufkleben. Z. B. Mattschwarz.


----------



## kommaklar (14. März 2018)

broesmeli59 schrieb:


> Auf das loch habe ich eine runde folie geklebt (rahmenschutzfolie). Den umwerfersockel habe ich mit schwarzem edding übermalt. Man könnte noch 2 schrauben eindrehen. Z. B. Bremscheibenschrauben o. ä.
> Oder du könntest dort ebenfalls eine passende folie draufkleben. Z. B. Mattschwarz.


Ich bekomme die fehlenden Teile noch zugeschickt. Wurde wohl beim Versand vergessen.


----------



## broesmeli59 (14. März 2018)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Ich bekomme die fehlenden Teile noch zugeschickt. Wurde wohl beim Versand vergessen.



Wo hast du bestellt?
Wie heissen die teile? Bezeichnung oder bestellnr. ?


----------



## kommaklar (14. März 2018)

Ich habe den Rahmen bei "bike-discount" bestellt.
Wenn alles da ist, mach ich Bilder und setze die Nummern (wenn vorhanden) rein.


----------



## kommaklar (16. März 2018)

broesmeli59 schrieb:


> Wo hast du bestellt?
> Wie heissen die teile? Bezeichnung oder bestellnr. ?


Teile sind heute eingetroffen, leider ohne Bestellnummer oder Name.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (4. April 2018)

*THE EAGLE HAS LANDED - part 1*

In einem Anfall irrationaler euphorischer Stimmung überschwenglichen Konsumwahns (  ) hab ich mich entschlossen, in die Top-Hardtail-Klasse von Cube mit einem Custom-Aufbau einzusteigen. Bisher Skeptiker der 1x-Schaltungen gewesen (was bei den 1x10, 1x11 immer noch zutrifft, es fehlt entweder oben oder unten ein Gang, die Tuning-Kassetten von Drittherstellern sagen mir mit zu großen Sprüngen nicht so zu) fiel nach Rechnerei und Studium der Tauglichkeit des 1x12-Antriebs Sorte Adlerschwinge von SRAM der Zuschlag zugunsten der X01 i.V.m. einem 32er Blatt vorne aus (die Entscheidung fiel zwischen einer XT Di2 2x11 und der Eagle).

Bei Feierabend - das Packerl wartete in der favorisierten Packstation - zogen schon die dunklen Wolken am Horizont auf, eine bedrohlich wirkende Wetterfront. Jeglicher Sonnenbrillengebrauch hätte kurz später einer Nachtsimulation geglichen. Kaum an der Packstation am Bahnhof angekommen, ging es auch schon los. Als ich mit dem Paket zur Strabahaltestelle ging, blies es wie ein Sturmtief an der Nordsee, das Paket wurde auch etwas feucht, wie man am Karton auf Bild 2 erkennen kann.

Das Paketband außen outet einen als jemand, der was für sein zweirädriges Hobby braucht. Gut, dass Erotikversender eine andere Verpackungsphilosophie verfolgen, ähäm hust räusper 





Ein paar Teile kommen vom alten Rad dran, Laufräder mit Hope-Naben werden auf Steckachse umgerüstet und XD-Freilauf. Der Rest neu. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Rahmen und ein paar andere Teile und wenn bis zum Wochenende alles da ist, kann geschraubt werden, juhuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hatchet666 (21. April 2018)

Servus

Mal eine Frage in die Runde. Von meinen C:68 rutscht die Sattelstütze immer mal wieder durch, egal wie fest ich Sie anziehe. Gibt es da Abhilfe?








Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## stengele (21. April 2018)

Montagepaste für Carbon.


----------



## Hatchet666 (21. April 2018)

Danke!!!!!!!!


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchet666 (22. April 2018)

Danke hat funktionier!!!!

Bin heute mit dem C:68 das erste Rennen gefahren. Sehr geil!!!


Nur Gabel war mir etwas weich. Hat Jemand von Der Gabel Rockshox SID RL eine Luftdrucktabelle? In Netz Steig ich nicht ganz durch


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nils_cyclist (23. April 2018)

Normalerweise ist auf der Gabel immer ein Aufkleber mit der benötigten Tabelle. Ansonsten schau mal hier ab Seite 10: https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...ir_coil_token_specification_english_rev_a.pdf


----------



## Hatchet666 (23. April 2018)

Danke. Da steht bei der Laufradgrösse in der SID Gabel 29 B ????


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nils_cyclist (23. April 2018)

B wie Boost, also Gabeln mit 110mm Achsbreite. Die dürfte aber für die Einstellung der Luftdrücke irrelevant sein.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (2. Mai 2018)

*THE EAGLE HAS LANDED part II*

Nachdem der neue Aufbau des Elite SL 29 schon seit geraumer Zeit fertig ist, wurden endlich paar Bilder gemacht... alle hier im "zeigt ..."-Thread:  https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-cubes-teil-3.490116/page-505#post-15238361

Die Eagle - SRAM war bislang bei mir gar nicht im Einsatz, weder am MTB noch am Rennrad - macht viel Spaß. Hat bissl gedauert, bis es lief, aber wenn sie läuft, dann läuft sie  Herrlich umkompliziert, einfach nur rechts hoch- und runterschalten wie's beliebt ohne Kettenblattwechsel mit Gegenschalten hinten (nicht dass das schlimm wäre, geht ja u.a. mit ner Di2 und Semi-Syncroshift automatisch). Die Bandbreite der Kassette mit 500 % mit brauchbaren Gangsprüngen taugt als Ersatz für die alte 2x10 XT (36/22, 11-36), die Einbußen am größten und kleinsten Gang sind klein und spielen in der zweiten Dezimalstelle.


----------



## nils_cyclist (4. Mai 2018)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> *THE EAGLE HAS LANDED part II*
> 
> Nachdem der neue Aufbau des Elite SL 29 schon seit geraumer Zeit fertig ist, wurden endlich paar Bilder gemacht... alle hier im "zeigt ..."-Thread:  https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-cubes-teil-3.490116/page-505#post-15238361
> 
> ...



Schaut gut aus, auch wenn ich weiterhin beim guten 2-fach Antrieb bleibe ;-) Die Trails am Gardasee haben mir grad genau das wieder bestätigt...
Aber Hörnchen am Lenker, sind die nicht bereits ausgestorben? Und die Sattelneigung sieht mir komisch aus, ist das so beabsichtigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Slow Duck (5. Mai 2018)

NHKoss schrieb:


> Aber Hörnchen am Lenker, sind die nicht bereits ausgestorben? Und die Sattelneigung sieht mir komisch aus, ist das so beabsichtigt?



Die Griffe sind von Ergon (GR3) mit integrierten Croissants ... ich find sie sehr praktikabel und nutze die gerne, bei Fahrten in der Ebene auf Radwegen o.ä. eine alternative Haltung mit minimal aerodynamischerer Position (etwas gestreckter) einzunehmen. Passt also. 
Der Sattel (Foto täuscht ein wenig) ist vorne minimal nach oben geneigt, wenn die Front durch den Federgabel-Sag etwas runter geht, müsste er genau waagrecht stehen (messen kann ichs nicht, da ich dann draufhocke). Passt auch.


----------



## ludo (13. Mai 2018)

Hallo.

Ich habe eine Frage zu dem 2018er elite c68 slt.

Bei dem Modell ist eine xtr9020 kurbel mit einem q-faktor von 168mm verbaut.
Ist dies technisch nötig oder könnte man auch eine xtr9000 kurbel mit q-faktor 158mm einbauen oder wird es dann zu „Abstands-Problemen“mit den Kettenstreben kommen?

Bin für jede info dankbar.


----------



## mountainmax (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo, hat hier noch jemand das Problem dass sich das winzige Schräubchen welches das Schaltauge und die Gewindehülse für die Steckachse am HR festhält immer wieder löst. Bzw wie ist die richtige Montagereihenfolge für das ganze. Mit HR alles montieren und dann das winzige Schräubchen einschrauben oder erst Schaltauge und Gewindehülse montieren, festmachen und dann HR einsetzen. Mein HR bekommt irgendwann immer etwas Spiel weil sich die Gewindehülse lockert, muss dann immer das Schräubchen wieder etwas nachziehen.


----------



## nils_cyclist (2. Juli 2018)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Hallo, hat hier noch jemand das Problem dass sich das winzige Schräubchen welches das Schaltauge und die Gewindehülse für die Steckachse am HR festhält immer wieder löst. Bzw wie ist die richtige Montagereihenfolge für das ganze. Mit HR alles montieren und dann das winzige Schräubchen einschrauben oder erst Schaltauge und Gewindehülse montieren, festmachen und dann HR einsetzen. Mein HR bekommt irgendwann immer etwas Spiel weil sich die Gewindehülse lockert, muss dann immer das Schräubchen wieder etwas nachziehen.



Zuerst Schaltauge und Gewindehülse einsetzen und festschrauben, dann erst das Laufrad einsetzen. Die kleine Schraube am besten mit ein bisschen Loctide oder anderer Schraubensicherung versehen.
Bei mir hatte sich die Schraube ohne Loctide auch schon einmal gelöst und war sogar ganz weg, hab ich dann erst beim Verladen des Bikes zum nächsten Rennen gemerkt ;-)


----------



## tobybrueck (5. Dezember 2018)

Falls noch jemand die Adapterplatte für den Umwerfer suchen sollte, die gibt es hier:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-adapter-fuer-di2-umwerfer-kettenfuehrung-695127


----------



## pacechris (16. Februar 2019)

Gibt es fürs Modell 2017 ein passendes Schaltauge für Sram?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaumont (16. Februar 2019)

pacechris schrieb:


> Gibt es fürs Modell 2017 ein passendes Schaltauge für Sram?


Bekommst bei jedem Händler der Cube im Programm hat.


----------



## pacechris (16. Februar 2019)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Bekommst bei jedem Händler der Cube im Programm hat.


Ok danke.
Überlege mir ein solchen Rahmen zum kaufen in 17". Sollte bei 175 SL82 gut passen


----------



## Beaumont (16. Februar 2019)

Sollte passen, ich fahre bei 182 mit SL 88 einen 19 Zoll.


----------



## mountainmax (21. März 2019)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch die Klemmhöhe für die Sattelklemme sein darf am cube Elite c68. Möchte eine kaufen, hab aber gerade mein Rad nicht da.


----------



## mountainmax (22. März 2019)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch die Klemmhöhe für die Sattelklemme sein darf am cube Elite c68. Möchte eine kaufen, hab aber gerade mein Rad nicht da.


Hier gibts doch bestimmt jem. der das Bike bis in Detail vermessen hat . Komm leider die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht ans Rad.


----------



## mountainmax (22. März 2019)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Kann mir keiner helfen?


Doch da gibts ne Abdeckung. So ein Gummistöppsel. Ist zumindest beim Neurad dabei.


----------



## bronks (22. März 2019)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Hier gibts doch bestimmt jem. der das Bike bis in Detail vermessen hat . Komm leider die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht ans Rad.


Bei meinem 2017er C:62 paßt eine Klemme mit 11,2 mm. Die original verbaute war witziger Weise zu hoch.


----------



## stylez81 (25. März 2019)

Hallo da draussen

Hab jetzt vor mir ein Bike aufzubauen. Den Rahmen ein elite c68 hab ich schon. Jetzt kommen nach und nach die Teile

Ich habe 699€ für hingelegt (habt ihr da damals echt 1599€ für ausgegeben?)

Sehr leicht der Hard Tail Rahmen.

Ich überlege: Laufräder Set.  Da ich gerne xtr fahren möchte und die bremsscheiben vom xtr alle direkt mount angebracht werden (korrigiert mich wenn ich Quatsch Red) und ich oft nur mit 6 loch laufräder sehe. Und ich finde in meiner Preisklasse folgende Kombi nicht:

1. 29"
2. Direkt mount
3. Für 12x Kassette (xtr)
4. Ohne "Boost"
Und 5. das alles bis Max 900€ im Set.

Passt auch Scheibe vom xt ich hab gehört die gibt es mit 6er Aufnahme ??

Wäre echt super da ein paar Tipps zu bekommen (ich weiß nicht viel, aber davon jede Menge)

Danke Leute!

MFG Marc


----------



## stylez81 (25. März 2019)

Rahmengrösse übrigens 23" brauch ich auch
Für Single kurbel blatt kein side Swing oder sowad


----------



## stylez81 (26. März 2019)

Keiner der ein Tipp hat Jungs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (26. März 2019)

Also jede Bremsscheibe ist " direct mount". Was du meinst ist Centerlock. Das andere is IS 6loch.
Passende Naben wären die DT Swiss350. Da gibts garantiert einen LRS unter 900€. Die Naben können auch jeden Standard.


----------



## nils_cyclist (26. März 2019)

Schau dich mal hier: https://www.slowbuild.eu/ oder hier: https://superlight-bikeparts.de/ um. Da solltest du auf jeden Fall fündig werden.
Neben den DT Swiss Naben gibt es auch von Newman HR-Naben in non-Boost, mit Centerlock und mit Shimano Micro Spline.


----------



## stylez81 (26. März 2019)

Sehr gute Seiten, erstmal Lesezeichen dran Danke

Ok, center lock gibt's da was ich gesehen habe mit 180 carbon Nabe aber 540€ extra hinzu das ist zuviel
Leider.
Wie gesagt ich möchte xtr fahren. Gibt es glaub mit  6 loch nicht oder?
Könnte man auch an ein xtr 9120 Bremssystem eine andere Scheibe als die von xtr dran machen
Zb eine xt o.ä.? Die meine ich mit 6 Loch gesehen zu haben! Habe ich evtl etwas nicht bedacht?

Dank an euch
LG


----------



## nils_cyclist (26. März 2019)

stylez81 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich möchte xtr fahren. Gibt es glaub mit  6 loch nicht oder?
> Könnte man auch an ein xtr 9120 Bremssystem eine andere Scheibe als die von xtr dran machen
> Zb eine xt o.ä.? Die meine ich mit 6 loch gesehen zu haben! Habe ich evtl etwas nicht bedacht?



Klar kann man die XTR-Bremse auch mit einer XT-Bremsscheibe fahren. Ich fahre meine XT-Bremse z.B. ohne Probleme mit Magura Bremsscheiben.
Du kannst dich also gut und gerne auf 6-Loch konzentrieren. Dann ist die Auswahl für dich auf jeden Fall um einiges größer. Problematisch und teuer wird es wohl trotzdem am ehesten wegen des Shimano Micro Spline Freilaufs...


----------



## stylez81 (26. März 2019)

Ja super.

Die Seiten hab ich gesucht. Sehr übersichtlich und Verständlich, viele Variationen, einfach auswählen, fertig.

Besten Dank an euch 2 People. Ihr habt mich schonmal ein stück weiter gebracht. Den rest erlese ich mir schon. Falls doch dann
schreib ich nochmal.

LG Marc


----------



## Hellracer88 (28. März 2019)

Hallo keute ich habe auch ein cube elite C68 2017 Model. 
Habe davir einen c62 rahmen gehabt der ist aber bei der Sattelklemme eingerissen, habe ich mit dem wxhnellspschn zu stark angezogen. 

Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen das meine sitz beim c68 rahmen rutscht trotz 5 nm. Angabe von Cube sind ja maximal 6 nm. 

Was kann ich da machen benutze aktuell die carbin paste von Dynamik. Rutscht trotzden. Man hört auch immer wieder ein Knack Geräusch was definitiv von dem bereich Sattelklemme kommt


----------



## stylez81 (28. März 2019)

Hallo Hellracer

Ich habe zwar keine Lösung für dein Problem, aber mich interessieren andere Meinungen,
von Leuten, die den gleichen Rahmen haben.

Hast das ganze Bike oder nur, wie ich, den Rahmen?
Was hast du für Teile dran?
Fährst du schon damit, wie würdest du den Carbon von Cube bewerten?

Superlight Bikeparts hat mir da schon was zusammengestellt und mir 2 Variationen angeboten. Wenn ich die Teile
auch von überall hernehme aber die Laufräder definitiv von dort.
Speziell für mein Gewicht und  Vorhaben, kostet um 650. Mit Newmen Nabe

Der Service ist da grösse Klasse. Haben mich abends noch angerufen. War erst bißchen überrumpelt, aber das Gespräch war Super und hat alles ganz in Ruhe mit mir besprochen. Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## nils_cyclist (28. März 2019)

Ich hatte mir auch nur einen Rahmen geholt und die meisten Teile von meinem alten Rose übernommen. Einsatzgebiet: XC und XCM
Aufgrund der geänderten Geometrie musste ich das Cockpit etwas überarbeiten (kürzerer und steilerer Vorbau) und die Laufräder von QR auf X-12 umbauen.

Im Vergleich zum Rose (Mr. Big 29er) finde ich das Cube schon um einiges besser und steifer. Klar kann es der Rahmen nicht unbedingt mit den teuren Modellen anderer Hersteller aufnehmen, aber ich bin definitiv sehr zufrieden.


----------



## stylez81 (28. März 2019)

NH das ist sehr gut und stimmt mich beruhigt.

Das sind hier meine ersten Posts. Ich möchte mir das ultimative Bike zusammenstellen (solange noch bezahlbar)
Was sind eurer Meinung nach die besten Teile fürs Rad?
Ich bin da zzt auf xtr fixiert.
Ich fahre ja jetzt kein Downhill (auch wenn das cube am Ende
fertig ist, mit nem Laden Fahrrad wird das gehen dann auch damit)

Und ich brauche auch nicht auf die paar Gramm zu achten es ist ein Hobby, ich fahre keine
Wettkämpfe. Das ist ein sehr leichter Rahmen, also steht die Richtung schonmal Country cross
Etc lacht nicht ich bin etwas laienhaft was das betrifft 

Ne alles gut. Gibt's evtl besseres als xtr wäre interessant. Ja, ich bin
Grössen wahnsinnig und ja, ich brauch das 

Mir gefällt das extrem gut 

Spass muss sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylez81 (28. März 2019)

Was du schon sagtest, ich hol mir auch kein Rahmen für 3500€. Auch wenn das Merlin oder sonst was ist es gibt immer was noch besseres. Wahnsinn. Qualität ist gut, bin aber kein Millionär.

So leutz, man schreibt sich. Bin ersna weg


----------



## nils_cyclist (28. März 2019)

So sieht es aus ;-)
XTR brauchst du nicht wirklich, XT reicht völlig aus. Ich fahre einen Mix aus XT (Bremsen, Umwerfer, Schalthebel), XTR (Schwaltwerk) und Sram X0 (Kurbel). Ansonsten Carbon-Anbauteile und (leider noch) ne alte Rock Shox Reba Gabel.

Als Tipp für dich: Bau dran was du hast und ersetze die Teile ggf. nach und nach.


----------



## Hellracer88 (28. März 2019)

So hab mein Bike wieder von der Reparatur geholt. Schaltwerk war nicht richtig eingestellt. 
Die in der Werkstatt können ja gar nix katastrophal. 

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein Schaltauge für diesen Rahmen bekomme 
https://www.cube.eu/2017/hardtail/elite/cube-elite-c68-sl-29-1x-teamline-2017/

Ich habe alles auf shimano xt 1 x 11 fach umgebaut. 

Probleme sind:
Kette sehr laut trotz 2x Werkstatt
Kette springt vom kleine Ritzel auf dem Rahmen seit dem der in der Werkstatt das Schaltauge richtig gebogen hat. 

Das einzige was von meinem alten Bike ist ist die Shimano gs Schaltwerk der Mechaniker sagte das der Käfig verbogen war, er hat in 
Ausgebiegt und beim 2ten mal hat er das Schaltauge auch gebogen. 

Jetzt will ich noch ein neues Schaltauge und ein neues Schaltwerk damit ich wirklich alles ausschliesen kann. dann sollte der antrieb endlcih mal richtig funktionieren auf meinen alten Rahmen https://www.cube.eu/products/mtb-hardtail/elite/cube-elite-c62-pro-29-2x-carbonnblue-2016/ 

hat das schaltwerk super funktioniert. 

Verstehe nicht warum das bei dem rahmen nicht geht. 
Kann es sein das ein C68 besser flext wie ein c62


----------



## TheMiB (28. März 2019)

Das von dir verlinkte Rad hat das Schaltauge 10240 (2090 AXH). Das ist aber nur für SRAM Schaltwerke. Bei deinem Shimanoumbau brauchst du das 10241 (2091 AXH). Beide bekommst du z.B. bei bike24 oder bike-discount. Auch dein Cubehändler sollte es haben oder zumindest bestellen können.

Was deine Probleme angeht, setzt dich mal selbst mit dem Schaltwerk auseinander. Wenn die Kette unten runter fällt ist der untere Anschlag verstellt.

Ggf. einfach mal https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-RD0004-09-GER.pdf ab Seite 10 lesen. Das Shimanoschaltwerk selbst einstellen ist kein Hexenwerk.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## Hellracer88 (28. März 2019)

Hey Danke für deine Antwort. Habe mich ca schon 10 stunden damit beschäftigt den antrieb leise zu bekommen. 
Einstellen vom Schaltwerk ist nix dabei aber das Problem ist das entweder der Käfig immer noch leicht schräg ist oder das Schaltauge ist verbogen. 

Ich werde mal ein neuen Schaltwerk bestellen mit schaltauge. 
Noch ein Frage soll ich das GS schaltwerk nehmen oder das SGS. Kassette ist 11-46 und vorne 34 zähne


----------



## TheMiB (28. März 2019)

Das kurze (GS) hat eine Kapazität von 39 Zähnen. Bei 1x11 und 11-46 (35 Zähne Differenz) reicht das kurze also aus. Das lange SGS mit einer Kapazität von 47 Zähnen brauchst du nur bei 2x11, wenn vorne noch 10 Zähne (z.B. 24/34) dazu kommen.

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellracer88 (29. März 2019)

Hier nochmal zu meinem eigentlichen Problem warum ich einen austausch Rahmen bekommen habe von Cube. 
Wie man sehen kann ist beim C62 Rahmen das Sattelrohr eingerissen. Ich habe immer gemeint das ich den Schnellspanner zu stark angezogen habe. Wie bei dem neuen Rahmen C68 zu sehen ist ist das gleiche Problem nach 90 Km entstanden zwar noch nicht so schlimm wie bei dem alten aber man sieht schon einen minimalen Riss. Sattelklemme wurde mit maximal 6 Nm angezogen in der Werkstatt. Habe jetzt nochmal ein wenig aufgemacht 5,5 NM. 

Ich bin echt gespannt was Cube dazu sagt. Normalerweise kann es doch sowas nicht geben. Ich habe ein Gewicht von 98 kg somit bin ich auch nicht zu schwer dafür und das geile ist ja ich fahre mit dem Bike nur auf der Straße kein Gelände oder so. 

Zu meinem 2ten Problem mit der Schaltung habe ich heute das mit dem runter springen von dem kleinen Ritzel beheben können. 
Was ich mir nicht erklären kann ist aber das der Antrieb so laut ist auf den kleinen Ritzeln obwohl alles gerade ist und optimal läuft. hier ein link dazu 
kleines Ritzel 



großes Ritzel 





Muss schon echt sagen das ich von Cube nicht mehr überzeugt bin das mit dem Sattelrohr stresst mich extrem. Hätte ich das gewusst das bei dem neuen das auch so ist hätte ich dass reparieren lassen kosten ca 400€. So wie es ausschaut dauert es noch ein Jahr dann ist der neue Rahmen genau so stark eingerissen wie der andere. 

Bitte schaut mal bei euch ob ihr auch solche Vorwölbungen/Risse  bereits am Sattelrohr feststellen könnt.


----------



## nils_cyclist (29. März 2019)

Hellracer88 schrieb:


> Muss schon echt sagen das ich von Cube nicht mehr überzeugt bin das mit dem Sattelrohr stresst mich extrem. Hätte ich das gewusst das bei dem neuen das auch so ist hätte ich dass reparieren lassen kosten ca 400€. So wie es ausschaut dauert es noch ein Jahr dann ist der neue Rahmen genau so stark eingerissen wie der andere.
> 
> Bitte schaut mal bei euch ob ihr auch solche Vorwölbungen/Risse  bereits am Sattelrohr feststellen könnt.



Nimm mal eine Messlehre und kontrolliere das Sattelrohr und deine Sattelstütze. Denn ohne Stütze drin sieht der Rahmen mehr oder weniger gut aus. Nicht, dass deine Stütze den falschen Durchmesser hat...


----------



## Hellracer88 (29. März 2019)

Habe ich extra in der werksaWer Überprüfen lassen, da stimmt alles.


----------



## Hellracer88 (30. März 2019)

Kleines Update zu meinem Sitzrohr.
Es scheint so als würde mein neuer Riss immer größer werden.

Wenn ich an der Stelle mit dem finger drüber fahre merkt man eine klare Erhebung bzw verwölbung. Man kann aber bei genauen hinsehen auch feststellen das da was nicht stimmt.
Foto 1 = 90 km
Foto 2 = 120 km
Nur Straßen fahrt.

Rechts unten beim Halbkreis


----------



## ButcherFromHell (6. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
kurze Frage: Läuft der Schaltzug beim 2019er ELITE C:68 Teamline mit Aussenhülle durch den Rahmen oder gibt
es beim Eingang / Ausgang einen Anschlag?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## ButcherFromHell (14. April 2019)

Ich beantworte meine Frage mal selber:
Ja, die Schaltzugaussenhülle wird komplett durch den Rahmen geführt.
Jetzt kann mein Custom-Aufbau ja weitergehen.


----------



## serious0812 (15. April 2019)

Hellracer88 schrieb:


> Kleines Update zu meinem Sitzrohr.
> Es scheint so als würde mein neuer Riss immer größer werden.
> 
> Wenn ich an der Stelle mit dem finger drüber fahre merkt man eine klare Erhebung bzw verwölbung. Man kann aber bei genauen hinsehen auch feststellen das da was nicht stimmt.
> ...


Da kann ich mit Argusaugen schauen, mir fällt bei deinen Fotos eigentlich nur auf das die Klemmung sehr straff zu sein scheint... Carbon ist eben nicht so flexibel, gerade an solchen Punkten, hast du doch bestimmt mit einem guten Drehmo angeschraubt, oder?


----------



## Hellracer88 (15. April 2019)

Hi freut mich das sich einer meldet.

Habe es mit 5nm drehmoment angezogen die klemme + carbon paste. 

Habe jetzt einen erneuten Rahmen von Cube bekommen, denn kann ich morgen abholen + Cube hat mir eine extra Sattelklemme gegeben bin gespannt. 

Habe auch 3 neue Sattelstützen bestellt werde die verbauen die am wenigsten spiel hat bzw am engsten ist + eine Cola dose werde ich auch noch ins sitzrohr stecken so blöd wie es sich auch anhört. 

Das Problem bei mir glaub ich war das das Carbon sich einfach zu weit dehnt beim klemmen obwohl es nur mit 5 nm angezogen war + Sitzrohr und Stütze wurde in der Werkstatt überprüft auf toleranzen die passen. 

Werde aber trotzdem eine neue verbauen von den 3, mit einer cola dose. 

Nach Rücksprache mit einer Carbon Werkstatt (https://www.carbon-bike-service.eu/reparatur-blog/carbonrahmen/sattelrohr/), ist nicht das Drehmoment wichtig beim klemmen sonder der Weg den das Carbon beim klemmen zurück legt, heißt am besten wäre es wenn die Stütze ein nullpassung hat wie hier zu sehen nach eine Carbon reparatur  




Ich werde definitiv eine cola dose zulegen zwischen Stütze und Sitzrohr. 
Anleitung : https://radtechnik.awiki.org/post.html


----------



## Hellracer88 (22. April 2019)

Hallo leute habe einen neuen Rahmen erhalten von Cube den 2ten. Habe auch gleich eine 0,5 Bierdose zwischen Sattelstütze und Sitzrohr eingelegt wie oben beschrieben. Man merk extrem das es viel satter sitzt die Sattelstütze und jetzt hält es auch mit 4nm Drehmoment ohne Probleme. 

Was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist ist wenn ich den hinterreifen zur seite biege heist. Hand an Sitz und reifen zur seite biegen kanckt es ein wenig die ganze zeit beim biegen wie wenn irgendwo ein spiel wäre. Ich habe den hinteren reifen ausgebaut und habe auch das schaltauge abmontiert. Mir ist aufgefallen das das Teil wo man das Schaltauge montiert so ein Glanz lack drauf ist dort wo man die Steckachse durch steckt. Dieses Aufnahme wo schaltauge und steckachse eingebaut werden, glaube man nennt es Ausfallende für Schaltauge ist auch nicht glatt. Man merkt eine Unebenheit wenn man mit dem Finger drüber fährt. Habe es jetzt mit Montage Paste carbon geschmiert und wieder eingebaut. 

jetzt ist das Knacken nicht mehr so deutlich war zu nehmen aber immer noch vorhanden. Ich glaube das das Ausfallende vom Schaltauge einfach nicht glatt genug ist und das macht das Spiel glaube ich. Hat die Stelle jemand schon mal abgeschlieffen bzw glatt geschliefen. Bin mir ziemlich sicher das es daran liegt oder ist jemanden sowas hier bekannt


----------



## Amaroc (27. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen 

ich hab leider die Diskussion von Seite 14 für mich nicht abgeschlossen. Da hatte ich schonmal gefragt wie es mit ner versenkbaren Sattelstütze für mein Cube C68 Race von 2016 aussieht. 2 Jahre her und immer noch fahr ich ohne... Jetzt soll die Idee aber mal endlich umgesetzt werden, nachdem ich mich im letzten Jahr nochmal gequält habe.

Meine Frage ist nun, ob in mein Elite das auf Seite 14 schon mal erwähnte Kind Shock LEV genutzt werden kann, da interner Kabelführung. Die Typbeschreibung ist für mich da irgendwie nicht eindeutig: "_Wer will, kann den Rahmen später sogar mit einer internen Dropper Post upgraden._" Äh, watt?  Am aktuellen Rahmen bin ich ggf zu blind für den passenden Kanalein-/ und ausgang?!

Habt ihr eine verbindliche Einschätzung ob interne oder nur externe?
Externe Alternative wäre wohl zB die eTEN. Aber die rockt mich jetzt nicht sooo an.

Freue mich über jede Empfehlung.

VG
Amaroc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (29. April 2019)

Also an meinem Cube war die Leitung zusammen mit der HR Bremse am Rahmen entlang verlegt. Unterm Tretlager ist der Leitungsausgang für das Kabel. Ab da dann mit der Bremsleitung hoch zum Lenker.


----------



## Amaroc (29. April 2019)

Hi @mountainmax 

das könnte der passende Hinweis gewesen sein, vielen Dank.  
Ich hab das Bike mal auf den Kopf gestellt, da ist unterm Tretlager tatsächlich so n Plastikpöppel, sieht aus als könnte das ein Kabelausgang sein. Das Kabel am Rahmen spazieren führen würde dann gehen wie du beschrieben hast.

Ich hab mir jetzt mal das LEV bestellt, melde mich wenn ich weiss ob es passt.


----------



## Kevin2376 (16. Oktober 2019)

Guten Tag, ich habe das Cube c68 SL 29 Baujahr 2017. 1*11 mit der Race face next SL Kurbel. Das Tretlager muss erneuert werden, weiß jemand welches verbaut ist?
Lieben sank


----------



## nils_cyclist (1. Juni 2021)

Moin, habe ein Cube Elite C68 (non-boost) und will dieses jetzt von 10-fach auf 12-fach umbauen.
Bisher habe ich das lange Schaltauge (2091 AXH) verbaut. Kann ich das weiter verwenden oder benötige ich das kürzere Schaltauge (2090 AXH)?

Danke für eure schnelle Hilfe ;-)


----------



## r1d3r1997 (18. Juni 2021)

Moin moin,
hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Rissen im Rahmen, speziell unterhalb der Sattelklemme (am Sattelrohr)?


----------

